# Lyrik Thread (Gabel!)



## solberg (15. Mai 2008)

So da bei der Suche nur immer so Fetzen zu finden sind, starte ich mal den Lyrik Thread. Wer hat denn alles nachgerüstet mit welchen Gefühlen? UND hat mal jmd. bei Canyon nachgefragt wie es mit einer Freigabe ist zwecks Garantie?


----------



## Deleted 65779 (16. Mai 2008)

Hi,

habe in meinem Torque 3 die Lyrik 2-Step nachgerüstet. Ich bin wohl zu optimistisch gewesen.
Nach 2 Touren und ca. 50km ist sie wegen des allseits bekannten 2-Step üblichen Wegsackens nun defekt und schon bei Sportimport zur Reparatur. Ich hoffe, ein upgrade auf das 2008er Innenleben schafft Abhilfe. 

Das Problem führte im übrigen nach meiner Meinung sogar während der letzten Ausfahrt mit der Gabel zu einem Gabel-bedingten Sturz. Aber natürlich stelle ich KEINE Ansprüche deshalb (nur Schrammen/Schürfwunden), alles soweit ganz geblieben.

Klarer Tenor: Kauf lieber eine teure, aber hervorragende FOX oder fahr eine gute, schwere Marzocchi oder leichte Starrgabel.   Manitou wird auch nicht besser als RS gehen.

Jedenfalls keine Lyrik 2-Step kaufen!

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2008)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein. Habe eine Lyrik U-Turn für mein Canyon ES bestellt. Sollte spätestens nächste Woche geliefert werden...


----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

Meine Lyrik U-Turn ist eine Top-Gabel; Von der Performance kommt da nix von der Konkurrenz dran, besonders nicht die teure Fox 36 Talas 2. Von der war ich auf der Probefahrt total enttäuscht.

Die Lyrik ist ne tolle Gabel, nur die Low-Speed-Einstellungen sind manchmal ohne Funktion und ab Werk ist eigentlich standardmäßig zu wenig Öl drin.


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2008)

Auch die 2008er (Retail) Edition ?


----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, ich habe eine 2008er...


----------



## AustRico (16. Mai 2008)

Also, so sieht die Lyrik an meinem 2006´ ESX aus:










Es ist eine 2007er U-Turn, OEM Version vom Stadler.
Beim Einbau habe ich auch gleich einen neuen Steuersatz eingepresst, da der Steuersatzkonus von der zuvor montierten PIKE nicht zerstörungsfrei zu demontieren war.
Wie bei vielen Lyriks war auch bei meiner etwas zu wenig Öl in der MC Einheit.
Also habe ich die Gabel nach Angaben des Servicemanuals zerlegt und die Gabel mit der angegebenen Ölmenge befüllt.









Die Lowspeeddruckstufenverstellung zeigt jetzt etwas Wirkung, Highspeed nutze ich nicht.
Zugstufeneinstellung und MC-Flootgate haben von Anfang an einwandfei funktioniert.
Bisweilen bin ich mit der Gabel ganz zufrieden. Von allen Gabel die ich "erfahren" habe (Marzocchi Z1, Reba, Pike, Fox 32 Talas, Fox 32 Vanilla) spricht sie am besten an, von der Missioncontroleinheit habe ich mir allerdings mehr erwartet.



@ndreas schrieb:


> ... UND hat mal jmd. bei Canyon nachgefragt wie es mit einer Freigabe ist zwecks Garantie?




Ja, ich :



			
				canyon werkstatthotline schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr ....,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## cos75 (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe eine Mail von Canyon, in der steht, dass ich mit einer Lyrik im ESX 2006 Größe S die *Garantie nicht verliere* (mir scheint ich bin der einzige bei dem sie so geantwortet haben). Vielleicht sind ja eure größeren Rahmen weniger stabil.  

AstoRico: Nur um das Öl in der Mission Control Einheit zu prüfen und nachzufüllen musst du aber die Gabel nicht komplett zerlegen, man muss nicht mal die Gabel ausbauen.

Achja, Gabelkonus von der Pike runterbekommen war ein auch bei mir ein riesen Act, habs aber geschafft das Teil heile zu lassen.


----------



## Damistam (16. Mai 2008)

Ich habe zwar keine Lyric verbaut sondern eine 36 Van RC, doch habe ich die Freigabe für den 07er Rahmen für alle Einbauhöhen, bis auF DC- Gabeln  

Also bist du doch net der einzige 

MfG

DaMistaM


----------



## Wuudi (16. Mai 2008)

Hm bin gespannt ob die von meiner Talas leichter runter geht.

Oder andersrum könnte ich die obenlassen und einfach so für das WXC von meiner Frau benutzen ?


----------



## MTBnoob (16. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand die 2008er 2-Step drinnen und kann sagen ob dass nun problemlos klappt?
U-Turn ist halt nicht so ne schöne Lösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AustRico (16. Mai 2008)

cos75 schrieb:


> ...
> AstoRico: Nur um das Öl in der Mission Control Einheit zu prüfen und nachzufüllen musst du aber die Gabel nicht komplett zerlegen, man muss nicht mal die Gabel ausbauen. ...



Komplett zerlegen muss man nicht , aber das Öl in eingebautem Zustand rauskippen => Sauerei


----------



## AustRico (16. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hm bin gespannt ob die von meiner Talas leichter runter geht.
> 
> Oder andersrum könnte ich die obenlassen und einfach so für das WXC von meiner Frau benutzen ?



Wenn der gleiche Steuersatz verbaut ist, lass den Konus einfach oben!


----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

Du hättest aber nicht gleich die kompletten Tauchrohe ausbauen müssen!
Es hätte gereicht, wenn du die Mission-Control-Einheit entnimmst und das Dämpfungsöl einfach nur "auskippst" und entsprechend in einem Messbecher auffüllst. Kleiner Tipp für das nächste Mal, dafür brauch man dann insgesamt 15 Minuten maximal!


----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

AustRico schrieb:


> Bisweilen bin ich mit der Gabel ganz zufrieden. Von allen Gabel die ich "erfahren" habe (Marzocchi Z1, Reba, Pike, Fox 32 Talas, Fox 32 Vanilla) spricht sie am besten an, von der Missioncontroleinheit habe ich mir allerdings mehr erwartet.



Kann ich nur so bestätigen, von der Performance 1A, Mission Control naja...

Aber an steilen Stellen benutze ich mittlerweile stattdessen das Floodgate. Das unterbindet das einsacken viel effektiver als dieser MC-SchnickSchnack.


----------



## Lasse (16. Mai 2008)

MTBnoob schrieb:


> Hat jemand die 2008er 2-Step drinnen und kann sagen ob dass nun problemlos klappt?
> U-Turn ist halt nicht so ne schöne Lösung...



Ich war die letzte Woche mit einer aktuellen Lyrik (mit diesem schrägen 1.5 to 1 1/8 - Schaft) unterwegs. Hat problemlos gefunzt. Ansprechverhalten mit 100 PSI etwas schlechter bei Schotter und Minischlägen als bei der Coil-Version. MC effektiv bei Low- und Highspeed ab Werk. 2Step war problemlos. Ich finde, es ist eine gute Gabel - wenn sie denn eine Saison hält und die Buchsen besser sind, als letztes Jahr.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

Lyrik 2-step: wie fährt sich das in der 110mm Stellung? Ist doch sicher nur bergauf sinnvoll - das heisst flache Trails fährt man immer mit 160mm, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. Mai 2008)

Ja, muss so sein. 110m sind nur bergauf sinnvoll. Daher kam für mich auch nie eine 2-Step in Erwägung, weil es mit der ES Geo bei 160mm schon recht hoch alles ist. Beim Torque schauts a bisl anders aus. Aber ich fahre z.B. die meiste Zeit auf 145mm. Da klettert es sich noch einigermaßen und auf flachen und flowigen Sachen ist das besser als 160....


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

Sag doch mal einer was zur Federhärte, brauch ich bei der U-Turn bei 88kg+Rucksack etc. die "91kg+ Feder"? Fällt die eher hart aus?

Ich will ja keine Riesendrops machen...aber durchschlagen soll sie ja auch nicht bei den kleinen Sprüngen die ich mich traue.


----------



## berkel (17. Mai 2008)

Mir (80 kg) ist die Standardfeder zu hart (ist die Rote drin). Bei meiner Pike ist eine weichere Feder drin und da nutze ich auf meinem Hometrail (bietet vielleicht 80% von dem, was ich fahre) den Federweg bis auf 2 cm aus. Bei der Lyrik bleiben 6 cm Reserve. Ich mache allerdings auch keine wilden Sachen damit und habe einen eher weichen Fahrstil.

Zu meinen Lyrik Erfahrungen siehe auch hier.


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Mai 2008)

Ich fahr die Standardfeder bei 78kg netto. Passt perfekt. In wenigen Extremsituationen nutze ich 95% des Federwegs.


----------



## berkel (17. Mai 2008)

Ich befürchte auch, dass ich Opfer der Nachteile von Stahlfedern werde. Wenn sich mein Einsatzbereich mit der Lyrik erweitert, bräuchte ich wahrscheinlich eine Federhärte, die genau zwischen den Beiden liegt.


PS: Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach etwas zunehmen, damit es wieder passt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sag doch mal einer was zur Federhärte, brauch ich bei der U-Turn bei 88kg+Rucksack etc. die "91kg+ Feder"? Fällt die eher hart aus?
> 
> Ich will ja keine Riesendrops machen...aber durchschlagen soll sie ja auch nicht bei den kleinen Sprüngen die ich mich traue.


 
hai, bin die extraharte am fritzz gefahren bei 90 kg + rucksack. war mir viel zu hart. hab mir daher die harte feder geholt, und die funzt super. klasse ansprechverhalten und kein durchschlag. die extra-harte ist meiner meinung nach für 0,1 tonner geeignet.


----------



## Wuudi (19. Mai 2008)

Hm also wäre die extra weiche (bis 63kg) für mich mit 62-64kg (je nach Training  ) genau das Richtige ?


----------



## Straightflush (19. Mai 2008)

Servus,

mal ne Frage. hab die lyric u-turn jetzt ca.15 Tage gefahren. davon 4 touren touren, der rest DH/Freeride. War schon auch richtig schlechtes Wetter dabei, hab aber nur einen durchschlag gehabt. jetzt sifft sie, muss also zum Service. ist das normal, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Quellekatalog (19. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hm also wäre die extra weiche (bis 63kg) für mich mit 62-64kg (je nach Training  ) genau das Richtige ?



Ich hab' 61-62 kg (nackt) und fahre mit der Lyrik U-Turn Spring Assy Soft Yellow	140-160 lbs (63-72 kg). 

Passt perfekt und ich nutze den Federweg super aus (90-95 %).


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

So nach der ersten Tour, .... ich glaub ich brauch auch die x-tra soft. Federwegsausnutzung schaut anders aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stompy (26. Mai 2008)

Ich hijacke mal den Thread hier, weil das Thema so gut passt.

Wie sieht es denn inzwischen mit der Zuverlässigkeit der Lyriks (vor allem der Coil) aus? 
Gibt es inzwischen Exemplare die keine der bekannten Probleme (Buchsenspiel, knackende Kronen, kein MC, etc.) haben? Und wenn ja, war die Gabel von Anfang an fehlerfrei, oder mussste sie mehrmals eingeschickt werden?

Und was eigentlich noch interessanter ist, wie lange bleiben die Dinger fehlerfrei? Denn es wäre schon besch...eiden, wenn Lyriks z.b. konstruktionsbedingt nicht länger als 1-2 Jahre fehlerfrei blieben.


----------



## FloImSchnee (26. Mai 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Federwegsausnutzung schaut anders aus


Wart' auf jeden Fall noch ein paar Wochen bis du dann tatsächlich wechselst: dein Fahrstil wird sicher noch radikaler werden! 

(spätestens mit der Dropperei dann...)


----------



## Wuudi (26. Mai 2008)

@Flo:

Mag scho sein, kleine Drops bin ich eh schon gesprungen und wenn ich demnächst in den Bikepark fahre und 4m Drops hüpf kann ich immer noch Feder wechseln (werd ich aber sicher net tun).


----------



## GerhardO (26. Mai 2008)

@stompy:
Hab meine Coil-Lürre jetzt seit Anfang Juli 07 - samt Torque. Ich klopf' mal vorsichtshalber dreimal auf Holz, denn: KEIN Spiel, KEIN Knacken oder sonst was!

Gut - die Low-/Highspeed Druckstufen .... äääääh - sollte sie funktionieren, dann aber wirklich "unaufdringlich" - will heissen - ich merk nix!  Das Floodgate hat ein paar Tage gebraucht, funzt aber auch einwandfrei.

Die Standrohre der Gabel werden vor jeder Fahrt mit Brunox Deo behandelt. Ansprechverhalten sehr gut.

Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe schon des Öfteren gehört, dass Rock Shox zu wenig Öl in die Lyrik U-Turn einfüllt. Stimmt das?


----------



## Wuudi (28. Mai 2008)

Bei mir war genug drinnen


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Mai 2008)

Kann man das irgendwie kontrollieren ohne das Öl auszuschütten?


----------



## berkel (28. Mai 2008)

Die Schmierölmenge kannst du nicht kontrollieren, geht nur ablassen und neues Öl einfüllen.
RS gibt für die MissionControl-Einheit nur die Füllmenge, nicht die Füllhöhe an. Da hilft dann auch nur ausgießen und neu befüllen.


----------



## Straightflush (28. Mai 2008)

zur Ölmenge:

ich hatte meine Gabel grad im Service. Verglichen mit dem neuzustand fnktiononiert sie um welten besser. wesentlich besseres Ansprechverhalten und viel dynamischer. ob das jetzt damit zusammenhängt, daß evtl die richtige menge öl drin ist kann ich aber nur vermuten. 
ich hatte weiter vorne mal gefragt ob das im rahmen ist, wenn man ca 15 EInsätzen zum Service muss. Laut gebrauchsanweisung soll man nach 50 betriebsstunden nen service machen. 15tage x 3 h einsatz (meistens im Grenzbereich) = 45 h. von daher würd ich sagen daß das im Rahmen liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (28. Mai 2008)

Meine hatte definitv zu wenig öl drin...


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. Mai 2008)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Meine hatte definitv zu wenig öl drin...



Hast du es ausgeschüttet oder wie hast du es bemerkt?


----------



## sickgorilla (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Ich habe am Wochenende meine Lyrik zerlegt, da ich mehrfach gelesen habe, dass von Werk aus ca. 15ml Öl zuwenig drin ist!
So war es auch bei meiner Lyrik!
Nun habe ich alles schön auseinandergebaut, gereinigt und mit neuem Blut wieder gefüllt!
Die Feder habe ich ordentlich gefettet und eingebaut. Leider mach jetzt der linke holmen (wo die feder drin ist) seltsame Geräuche. So eine Art rubbeln, beim ein und ausfedern
Kann es sein, dass ich zu wenig fett genommen habe und die Feder am innenholmen vorbeirubbelt oder ist es ein anderes Problem?

Thanks
sickgorilla


----------



## MasterAss (29. Juni 2008)

Mal was anderes:
Ich wiege um 73-74kg. Mit Bikegerödel dann vllt. 75-76kg. Standardfeder ist drin.

Aber FW- Ausnutzung sieht anders aus. Selbst bei steilen, ruppigen Trail mit Drops bis zu 50cm bleiben ca. 45mm Restfederweg...

Soll ich mal auf die weiche (63-72kg) Feder wechseln?


----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2008)

Auf Trails nutze ich üblicherweise auch nicht mehr Federweg als du. (Wenige Extremsituationen ausgenommen -- Teil 1, Teil 2)

Geht's aber ans Droppen, dann drehe ich die Highspeed-Druckstufe zu, um Durchschlagen zu verhindern.

Conclusio: Wenn du höhere Springerei künftig ausschließen kannst, _könntest _du auf eine weichere Feder wechseln. Wichtig: du wirst zwar dann mehr Federweg nutzen, die Front wird aber stets auch weiter einsinken. --> an extremeren Steilstufen wirst du dir schwerer tun als jetzt.


----------



## sebot.rlp (29. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> --> an extremeren Steilstufen wirst du dir schwerer tun als jetzt.



An extremen Steilstufen könnte man ja dann das Floodgate aktivieren, so dass das Absinken reduziert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Juni 2008)

Stimmt -- mache ich auch manchmal bei Stellen, vor denen ich Angst habe... 
(wie bei dem "Teil 1"-Link oben)

Es stört halt den Fahrfluss. Wie auch immer -- die Entscheidung hängt einfach von den eigenen Prioritäten ab.


----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juni 2008)

Wuudi schrieb:


> Hm also wäre die extra weiche (bis 63kg) für mich mit 62-64kg (je nach Training  ) genau das Richtige ?



..kann ich dir nur empfehlen!!

Fahr die Lyrik U-Turn Coil Motion Control, bring fahrfertig ca. 67 kg auf die Waage und hab die weiche (weiße) Feder eingebaut. Bin voll zufrieden und hatte noch keine Probleme bzgl. Durchschlagens!
Die Druckstufe ist ganz offen und die Zugstufe steht auf dem Hasensymbol, funktioniert einwandfrei!

Gruß gonzo


----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juni 2008)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe am Wochenende meine Lyrik zerlegt, da ich mehrfach gelesen habe, dass von Werk aus ca. 15ml Öl zuwenig drin ist!
> So war es auch bei meiner Lyrik!
> Nun habe ich alles schön auseinandergebaut, gereinigt und mit neuem Blut wieder gefüllt!
> ...



Hallo,

was hast du den alles auseinander gebaut, wieviel Öl eingefüllt? Menge Fett lässt sich schlecht messen!

Hab bei meiner Gabel (Lyrik U-Turn Coil Motion Control) die weiche Feder eingebaut und hab absolut keine Prbleme. Hab ca. 20ml Gabelöl (RacingForkOil 7,5W) eingefüllt und die Feder schön, satt mit Fett eingeschmiert (etwas mehr wie an der ausgebauten)... funktioniert absolut geräuschlos!
Das Öl hab ich übrigens von oben eingefüllt, nicht wie Handbuch beschrieben von unten. Läuft sowieso bis nach unten durch und funktioniert mit ner Spritze einwandfrei!

Ist absolut keine Aktion und in knapp 10 Min. erledigt! Wenn alles richtig fest ist, dürfte die Feder, die Innenseite des Holms auch nicht berühren... sonst gäb es dauernd solche Geräusche!

Gruß gonzo

Anmerkung: Es sind auch nicht 15ml Öl zu wenig, sondern es sollten 15ml Öl drin sein!!


----------



## MasterAss (30. Juni 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Es stört halt den Fahrfluss.



Das stimmt und das stört mich gewaltig an meiner Lyrik. Überlege schon die ganze Zeit ob ich die nicht auf Motion Control umbaue und somit ne Fernbedienung a la Pike montiere... Technisch ist das realisierbar: Einfach tausch der Einheit oben rechts. Allerdings habe ich dann auch keine Highspeed-Druckstufe mehr. Hmm...


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juni 2008)

@MasterAss: du meinst auf MotionControl? (MissionControl dürftest du ja jetzt schon haben?)


----------



## MasterAss (30. Juni 2008)

Äh ja sorry, genau Motion Control.


----------



## sickgorilla (30. Juni 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was hast du den alles auseinander gebaut, wieviel Öl eingefüllt? Menge Fett lässt sich schlecht messen!
> 
> ...




Hallo,
am Wochenende habe ich sie ein drittes mal zerlegt!
Öl ist ca. 16ml w10 drin, daran lags aber nicht! Versuche mit/ohne öl änderten nichts!

Wenn ich die Feder durch die obere Schrauber (24er) festschrauben und einen eintauchtest durchführe tritt nach jeder 1/4 Umdrehung das rubbeln auf! Sprich die Feder rubbelt am holmen (durch verdrehen/verspannen). Ich hab nun so lange rumprobiert bis sie bei 160mm nicht rubbelt! Leider rubbelt sie nun bzw. nur noch bei 130mm. 
Vielleicht gibt es sich ja nach einigen Kilometern!

Danke + Gruß
sickgorilla


----------



## MasterAss (30. Juni 2008)

Ah shit, Umbau geht doch nicht. Der Deckel von der Pike mit der Aufnahme für den Bowdenzug passt nicht auf die MotionControl-Einheit der Lyrik. Kakke...


----------



## gonzo63 (30. Juni 2008)

sickgorilla schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Wochenende habe ich sie ein drittes mal zerlegt!
> Öl ist ca. 16ml w10 drin, daran lags aber nicht! Versuche mit/ohne öl änderten nichts!
> 
> ...



... was gibt es da großartig zu zerlegen?

- die U-Turneinheit lösen
- Kugeln und Federn raus
- mit ner 24ziger Nuss, vorsichtig, aufschrauben
- untere Schraube lösen, mit nem "leichten" Schlag, die Federeinheit lösen und Öl ablassen
- rausziehen... fertig!

Einbau?

- gefette Federeinheit rein
- untere Schraube (mit neuer Dichtung) rein u. leicht anziehen
- ca. 20ml Gabelöl rein (wie schon erwähnt, geht das auch von oben)
- untere Schraube anziehen (Drehmoment!)
- U-Turneinheit anziehen (Drehmoment)
- Federn u. Kugeln rein
- Versteller drauf, befestigen... fertig!

Hast du vielleicht die U-Turneinheit mal überdreht? Sollte man nicht mit Gewalt ran, sonst defekt!

Wüßte sonst nicht woran es liegen könnte

Gruß gonzo


----------



## sickgorilla (30. Juni 2008)

@Gonso66

genauso gemacht wie Du es beschrieben hast!
Nur habe ich das Öl von unten eingefüllt!

U-Turneinheit überdreht? Defintiv NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straightflush (1. Juli 2008)

und wenn du das ding einfach mal zu RS schickst?!


----------



## gonzo63 (1. Juli 2008)

Straightflush schrieb:


> und wenn du das ding einfach mal zu RS schickst?!



@sickgorilla...

... würd ich dir auch empfehlen, denn scheinbar hat es, vor dem Zerlegen der Gabel, keine Geräusche gegeben! Die Frage ist natürlich wie es bei RS dann mit der Garantie gehandhabt wird?

Meine Annahme ist, das du vielleicht doch etwas nicht richtig (normal nicht möglich ) gemacht hast... ist ja erst seit dem Zerlegen!!

... ärgerlich, aber versuch es trotzdem mal bei RS !!


----------



## lacorona (31. Juli 2008)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Gabel zum Tuner gegeben?


----------



## sebot.rlp (31. Juli 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand die Gabel zum Tuner gegeben?



Will die im Winter zu Motopitkan in Österreich schicken


----------



## lacorona (1. August 2008)

Hab die Gabel heut mal auseinander genommen und vorschriftsmäßig Öl reingefüllt.
Aber mit 112ml taucht die Gabel nur 4-5 cm ein,
bei 110ml warens dann 12cm und erst mit 108ml gingen die vollen 16cm.
Irgendwie komisch...!


----------



## gonzo63 (2. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> Hab die Gabel heut mal auseinander genommen und vorschriftsmäßig Öl reingefüllt.
> Aber mit 112ml taucht die Gabel nur 4-5 cm ein,
> bei 110ml warens dann 12cm und erst mit 108ml gingen die vollen 16cm.
> Irgendwie komisch...!



.. vorschriftsmäßig... 108 - 112 ml Öl... eingefüllt???

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Hallo ... da kommen nur 15 - 20 ml rein!!

.. probiers mal mit noch mehr!


----------



## Cube Lova (2. August 2008)

Fahr seit vorgestern eine Lyrik u turn 08. bis jetz läuft sie:-D und das sehr schön.
lg


----------



## lacorona (2. August 2008)

gonzo63 schrieb:


> .. vorschriftsmäßig... 108 - 112 ml Öl... eingefüllt???
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! Hallo ... da kommen nur 15 - 20 ml rein!!
> 
> .. probiers mal mit noch mehr!



in den rechten oberen gabelholm kommt doch ca 112 ml rein laut:
http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY08_D.pdf

bin ich jetzt blöd???


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> in den rechten oberen gabelholm kommt doch ca 112 ml rein laut:
> http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY08_D.pdf
> 
> bin ich jetzt blöd???


nee, gonzo !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (3. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nee, gonzo !!



hehe


----------



## gonzo63 (3. August 2008)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nee, gonzo !!



Danke, den Schuh zieh ich mir an!

Hatte, bei meiner Gabel, nur die Feder gewechselt und bin vom linken Federbein, der Lyrik, ausgegangen. Da sind es definitiv nur 15 ml... hab selber aber 20 ml eingefüllt und das passt.
Das komplette Manual hab ich nicht im Kopf, nur das gelesen was beim Wechsel der Feder zu beachten ist.

... also, nichts für ungut... nehm alles zurück!


----------



## Straightflush (4. August 2008)

jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt:

auf der linken Seite Öl? da ist doch nur die Feder drin und die wird halt gefettet?!


----------



## gonzo63 (4. August 2008)

Straightflush schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt:
> 
> auf der linken Seite Öl? da ist doch nur die Feder drin und die wird halt gefettet?!



.. richtig, trotzdem kommen unten die 15 ml Öl rein! Steht so im Manual!


----------



## lacorona (4. August 2008)

Straightflush schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber verwirrt:
> 
> auf der linken Seite Öl? da ist doch nur die Feder drin und die wird halt gefettet?!




links unten - 15ml w15 öl, dient zu Schmierung
rechts unten - 15ml w15 öl,  "    "     "
links oben - da sitzt die feder
rechts oben - 112ml w5 oder w7,5 ( je nach Gewicht bzw. Vorliebe )

Ganz wichtig: Die Buchsen sollten mit super viel Gabelfett wie z.B. Judy Butter eingerieben werden. Das Ansprechverhalten wird dadurch phänomenal!


----------



## Lisa1979 (7. August 2008)

Huhu,

gelten diese Ölmengen auch für die 2-step Lyrik?

Hintergrund: Meine 2-step hat mir zu wenig Endprogression und ich möchte mit etwas mehr Öl dies nun ändern. D.H. doch, oben rechts (Mission Control seitig) etwas Öl  nachfüllen, oder?

Gruß
Lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (7. August 2008)

Lisa1979 schrieb:


> Hintergrund: Meine 2-step hat mir zu wenig Endprogression und ich möchte mit etwas mehr Öl dies nun ändern. D.H. doch, oben rechts (Mission Control seitig) etwas Öl  nachfüllen, oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Lisa


Nein, das bringt gar nichts und wenn dann ist es so gering, dass es in der Praxis null bringt. Hab ich selbst bei meiner Pike probiert. Da du aber die 2 Step hast, könntest du versuchen mit Öl das Luftkammervolumen zu verkleinern, dann wird sie auf jeden Fall progressiver. Bei der Solo Air weiß ich sicher, dass es geht, bei der 2-Step weiß ich es allerdings nicht, eventl. gibts dann Probleme mit der Federwegsverstellung.


----------



## gonzo63 (10. August 2008)

Lisa1979 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> gelten diese Ölmengen auch für die 2-step Lyrik?
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/dealers/TM_MY08_D.pdf rein, steht alles drin!


----------



## braintrust (13. August 2008)

hi, ich hab das thema lyrik nicht mehr verfolgt seit letztem jahr, ist es immernoch so schlimm mit den ausfallzahlen?
wäre besonders an der 2-step variante interessiert, aber das ging ja schon häufiger kaputt


----------



## cos75 (13. August 2008)

Ich hab letztens mal die Ölmenge in der Mission Control Einheit geprüft, weil ja so viele schreiben, bei Ihnen war zu wenig drin. Bei mir waren genau die vorgeschriebenen 112ml drin. 

Bis jetzt keine Probleme mit der Lyrik, ist allerdings ne U-Turn.


----------



## lacorona (13. August 2008)

Die RS Lyrik U-Turn hat generell wenig Probleme.

Außer:
- ab Werk zu wenig Öl bzw. kaum gefettet. -> no LS/HS Druckstufe, schlechtes Ansprech verhalten
- ab Werk zu viel Öl -> Gabel federt nur 50% ein und geht auf Block
- Knacksende Krone?
- ausgeschlagene Buchsen.

Ist wie damals bei der Psylo. Niemals erste Produktionsserie kaufen. Die haben meist noch Kinderkrankheiten.


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. August 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> - ausgeschlagene Buchsen.


Hatte meine. (und jetzt schon wieder ziemlich viel Spiel)
Bei der meines Bruders war das Lockout defekt. 

Bei beiden Gabeln nach nicht mal 6 Monaten aufgetreten...


----------



## lacorona (13. August 2008)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Hatte meine. (und jetzt schon wieder ziemlich viel Spiel)
> Bei der meines Bruders war das Lockout defekt.
> 
> Bei beiden Gabeln nach nicht mal 6 Monaten aufgetreten...




Modell 07/08/09?


----------



## FloImSchnee (13. August 2008)

Meine 2007, die meines Bruders 2008, glaube ich. Sind aber (zumindest äußerlich u. von den Daten her) eh ident.


----------



## Resistant306 (21. August 2008)

Hallo!

Hab gestern zwecks Pulverbeschichtung meine Lyrik zerlegt. Habe aber lediglich die 2 Schrauben unten am Casting gelöst und die Standrohre aus den Dichtungen gezogen. Auf der Ölkartuschenseite lief dann öl. Ist das bereits das Dämpfungsöl, oder ist das zum schmieren? Weil die Kartusche ja eigentlich geschlossen geblieben ist.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Folgendes Phänomen:

Meine Lyrik U-Turn 2007 hatte eine Top Performance!
Dann kam das Bike zu Canyon, zwecks Inspektion - keine Gabelwartung.

Danach war die Gabel voll hart, keine Spur mehr von Top Performance, obwohl alle Einstellungen gleich waren.
Nach ein paar Touren, ich dachte vielleicht würde sich das wieder geben, deutete sich keine Veränderung an.
Da ich nun mit einem großen Fragezeichen über dem Kopf nicht weiter wusste, habe ich einfach mal an der Druckstufe und am Floodgate rum gespielt.
Brachte aber auch keinen Erfolg, dachte ich zumindest.
Habe also die Einstellungen wieder in Ausgangssituation gebracht und noch mal ne Runde gedreht.
Plötzlich wieder astreines Ansprechverhalten, als wenn nie was gewesen wäre.

Ein Kumpel hat die gleiche Lyrik und das selbe Problem, ebenfalls nach einer Inspektion.
Bei ihm brachte das Rumspielen an Druckstufe und Floodgate keinen Erfolg, im Gegenteil die Gabel verhärtete immer mehr.

Nun ist es so, als hätte er bei 160mm einen Lockout aktiviert und das obwohl Floodgate deaktiviert ist und beide Druckstufen (HS / LS) ganz weich eingestellt sind. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lacorona (26. August 2008)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab gestern zwecks Pulverbeschichtung meine Lyrik zerlegt. Habe aber lediglich die 2 Schrauben unten am Casting gelöst und die Standrohre aus den Dichtungen gezogen. Auf der Ölkartuschenseite lief dann öl. Ist das bereits das Dämpfungsöl, oder ist das zum schmieren? Weil die Kartusche ja eigentlich geschlossen geblieben ist.




dient zum schmieren.


----------



## lakekeman (30. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Lyrik 2-Step.
Ich habe sie grade von meinem Händler zurückbekommen, der hatte sie zur Reparatur geschickt. Die 2-Step einheit wurde getauscht (hat nicht mehr funktioniert), die Dämpfungseinheit gewechselt (Druckstufe,Zugstufe) sowie die Krone und Standrohre getauscht (hat mächtig gekackt beim Federn). Also praktisch kommplett neues Innenleben.
Nun knackt nix mehr und 2-Step funktioniert wunderbar....
aber...

die Gabel federt nun wirklich gar nicht mehr schön. 0 Sensibilität. Wenn ich auf den gewohnten Druck aufpumpe (~100PSI, wiege knapp über 80kg), erhalte ich genau 0 Sag wenn ich mich draufsetzte?! Wenn ich mit Druck einfedere, merke ich deutlichen Wiederstand, es fühlt sich gar nicht weich und geschmeidig an -> eher hakelig. Reduziere ich den Druck, wird das zwar besser, aber dann bin ich Schlagartig bei 5cm Sag. Und wirklich schön ist das Federverhalten dann trotzdem nicht.

Hilfe, was ist denn nun schon wieder?? Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Resistant306 (7. September 2008)

lacorona schrieb:


> dient zum schmieren.



Also kann ich einfach normales Motoröl verwenden? Wieviel sollte es denn sein? Und das ganze nur auf einer Seite?


----------



## Resistant306 (11. September 2008)

Hab 15er BellRay genommen. Gabel ist wieder zusammen. Hab die Buchsen mit Gabelfett eingefettet. Funzt jetzt besser als jemals zuvor.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (29. April 2009)

Hey, 

hab ne Lyrik 09, noch keinen Meter gefahren und die Buchsen sind ausgeschlagen. Hab schon gelesen dass das ab und an vorkommt... 

wie lange kann ich jetzt so rumfahren bevor die zur Werkstatt muss um evtl andere Schäden zu vermeiden?

und geht das ganze auf Garantie? Hab sie im Netz gekauft und würde sie einer Werkstatt geben welche RS Service macht, übernimmt das RS? oder muss ich die an den OnlineShop zurücksenden? 

Gruß Denis


----------



## Chrisomie21 (5. Mai 2009)

was kostet eigentlich ein kompletter service mit neuen dichtungen und ölwechsel bei rock shox?


----------



## Straightflush (5. Mai 2009)

Chrisomie21 schrieb:


> was kostet eigentlich ein kompletter service mit neuen dichtungen und ölwechsel bei rock shox?



so ca. 80 


----------



## Stefaun (22. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich hab die lyrik is u-turn 2008 und hab jetzt seit kurzem das problem, dass die ersten 3 cm des federwegs durchgehen, ohne das ich eine progression spüre. Ich hab den Motioncontrol bis zum anschlag nach rechts gedreht, habe aber trotzdem noch das selbe problem. Früher war es dann fast so als ob ich sowas wie einen Lockout drin hatte, davon spür ich aber jetzt nichts mehr. Selbst beim fahren steht meine gabel bei 115 cm. 

Nun ist meine Frage, ob ich vllt. auch zu wenig öl drin hab und ob ich das als Leihe selbst austauschen kann, oder zu einem Fhrradmechaniker geben soll.





Danke schonmal im Vorraus

MfG
Stefaun


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Mai 2009)

Ohje..ich mach mir jetzt schon gedanken ob es das  richtige war Heute eine Lyrik U-turn zu kaufen. Aber mit der Fox 32 Talas kamm ich einfach nicht zurecht. Ich gebe meine Lyrik gleich zum Fachhändler zum Einbau und um eine Extraweiche Feder einbauen zu lassen. Ich hoffe der macht das perfekt und ich hoffe auch nicht all zu teuer. Was meint ihr was es kosten könnte? (Sägen+Kralle reinhauen und die Feder die ich hier rumliegen hab einzubauen)?

patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefaun (22. Mai 2009)

die kosten kann ich dir jetzt zwar nicht ennen, aber bei dem kauf einer lyrik u-turn hast du meiner meinung nach nichts falsch gemacht, sie spricht super an und steckt auch einiges weg. Ich muss halt jetzt nur mal öl nachfüllen. Hab mich heute mal schlau gemacht und denke das ich das auch alleine hinbekomme.


Stefaun


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Mai 2009)

Ich bin erst seit 1,5 Jahren im MTB-Sport dabei und kenne mich leider noch nciht allzugut aus. Deshalb bin ich unsicher was ich selbst machen kann und was nicht. Muss beim Federwechsel nicht sowieso das Öl raus?


----------



## Resistant306 (22. Mai 2009)

Die Feder ist auf der anderen Seite. Und mit der Gabel hast du nix verkehrt gemacht. Meine läuft immer noch wie ne eins.


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Mai 2009)

Dann bin ich ja erleichtert..jetzt freu ich mich das sie bald kommt


----------



## H-Vollmilch (23. Mai 2009)

Einbau kostet glaub um die 40 Euro...


----------



## KA-Biker (23. Mai 2009)

Mein ihr ich könnte die Feder alleine einbauen als Laihe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-Vollmilch (23. Mai 2009)

Der Steuersatz ist ja eh schon drin bei dir oder? Dann bleibt noch Steuerrohr absägen, Ahead Kralle möglichst gerade einschalgen, den alten Konusring runter und wieder drauf... Alles wieder wie vorher, aber mit neuer Gabel , zusammenbauen. Hmm kein Hexenwerk, je nach dem wie du Handweklich begabt bist


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Mai 2009)

nicht Gabel einbauen ..neue Feder rein in die Gabel


----------



## EddieMeduza (24. Mai 2009)

Kann eigentlich nix schiefgehen.

1. U-turn Knopf abbauen, auf die frickeligen Kügelchen aufpassen.

2. Mit 24er vorsichtig Deckel lösen (noch nicht ganz abschrauben)

3. Mit Imbus Schlüssel Schraube unten an der Gabel lockern und ca 1 cm rausdrehen. Am besten Gabel dabei hinlegen, sonst läuft Öl raus.

4. Mit Gummihammer kräftig auf die herausstehende Schraube hauen, damit löst Du die Feder unten. Gabel immer schön liegen lassen.

5. Schraube ganz rausdrehen, dann mit dem 24er die Kappe samt Feder abdrehen und rausziehen. Oberes Ende sollte leicht höher sein als unteres, sonst suppt Öl raus.

6. Neue Feder satt mit Fett einschmieren, reinstecken und mit der Schraube oder alternativ Speiche danach fischen. Schraube rein- und festdrehen.

7. Kappe andrehen und mit 24er festdrehen.

8. Kügelchen samt Uturn Knopf wieder draufschrauben.

9. Fertig. 

Die anderen Schritte aus dem Handbuch sind nur notwendig, wenn Du die Gabel ganz zerlegen willst.

Grüße,
 Eddie


----------



## Chrisomie21 (24. Mai 2009)

und auf diefedern aufpassen die unter den kügelchen sitzen. einfach genau nach seiner beschreibung machen. ist wirklich kein hexenwerk.


----------



## KA-Biker (26. Mai 2009)

So heute ist meine Lyrik gekommen. Ich lasse sie nun doch einbauen von ner Meisterwerkstatt. Die wollen für den einbau und federeinbau nur 45-50euro. Meint ihr es ist nötig nach dem Öl zu sschauen. Dann wirds eben gleich nochmla ein gutes Stückchen teurer?

Grüße


----------



## Chrisomie21 (27. Mai 2009)

das find ich viel geld für die maximal 30 minuten arbeit. nach dem öl gucken ist sicherlich von vorteil


----------



## EddieMeduza (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du sie schon zum Händler bringst, dann auf jeden Fall nach Öl schauen lassen, die RS Gabeln sind mit notorisch zu wenig Öl befüllt (bei mir 70 ml statt der notwendigen 112 ml). Bei der Lyrik einer Freundin ebenfalls 80 statt 112. Ist aber bekanntes Problem.

Tut der Gabelperformance echt gut, hatte mich bei den ersten Ausfahrten über das "Durchschlagspotenzial" gewundert, aber bei korrekter Ölmenge funzt das Ding super.

Kostengünstig gibt es das Gabelöl übrigens beim Motorradhändler um die Ecke, statt das völlig überteuerte Zeug der Fahrradgabelhersteller zu kaufen. Nur auf die Viskosität achten.


Gruß
Eddie


----------



## H-Vollmilch (29. Mai 2009)

Wie ist das eig mit den Buchsen? sind bei mir ab Werk etwas ausgeschalgen...Sollte ich zwecks Folgeschäden (falls es welche gibt) gleich zum Händler rennen oder hat das etwas Zeit? Was kostet der Spaß ca?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2009)

In ausgefedertem Zustand haben die manchmal etwas "Spiel", aber solange es nicht beim Wurzelwege runterbrettern rappelt, schadet das nichts, im Gegenteil, besser als wenn sie noch klemmen und du sie erst "einfahren" musst. Meine hat das auch und seit 1 Jahr ist es unverändert - eingefedert klappert nichts.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (29. Mai 2009)

Ah okay, super.
Aufm Weg nach unten gibt sie keinen Mucks von sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jiri (2. Juni 2009)

Lyrik U-Turn...
Welche Federhärte wird denn empfohlen für ca 105KG fahrfertiges Gewicht?
Gibts da irgendwo ne Aufstellung/Liste?


----------



## KA-Biker (7. Juni 2009)

Du musst Stärke extra-hart nehen. Die ist für Leute ab 93kg. Ne stärkere gibts nicht. Ich hab extraweich


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juni 2009)

So nach den ersten paar Ausritten mit meiner Lryik bin ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden. Ich wieg 56kg und komm leider mit der extraweichen Feder nicht weiter als 120mm rein. Habt ihr da nen tipp was ich noch machen kann oder wo ich was verstellen soll. Apropo hatten 16ml an Gabelöl gefehlt.


----------



## schappi (16. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> So nach den ersten paar Ausritten mit meiner Lryik bin ich im großen und ganzen zufrieden. Ich wieg 56kg und komm leider mit der extraweichen Feder nicht weiter als 120mm rein. Habt ihr da nen tipp was ich noch machen kann oder wo ich was verstellen soll. Apropo hatten 16ml an Gabelöl gefehlt.



Du kannst zunehmen oder härter fahren um die Gabel auszunutzen.
Mal im Ernst was bist du denn so gefahren?


----------



## GerhardO (16. Juni 2009)

Hast das fehlende Gabelöl VOR oder NACH der ersten Ausfahrt nachgefüllt?


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juni 2009)

vor dem ersten Ausritt. Jetzt hab ich noch ne neue theorie. ich glaube meine buchsen sind jetzt schon ausgeschlagen. wenn ich an der vorderen Bremse zieh und das RAd hin und her bewegt ist was locker. Zuerst dachte ich es sei der Steuersatz, aber nach mehrmaligem festziehn glaube ich es jetzt nun nicht mehr!?


----------



## frankZer (16. Juni 2009)

Somit kann es auch sein, dass die Druckstufe früher einsetzt --> keine Federwegsausnutzung. ist jedenfalls bei Marzocchi so, bei der Lyrik weiß ich es nicht. Gibt aber nen längeres Thema dazu, musst du mal suchen.


----------



## KA-Biker (16. Juni 2009)

Ja, danke . Jetzt muss ich erstmal gucken das die Buchsen nicht wirklich ausgeschlagen sind. Die Gabel sind nagelneu ich hab kein Geld für ne reparatur.


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juni 2009)

KA-Biker schrieb:


> Die Gabel sind nagelneu ich hab kein Geld für ne reparatur.


Das wäre ja auch ein Widerspruch in sich -- dafür gibt's Garantie u. Gewährleistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juni 2009)

Mit garantie muss ich schauen. Ich habs sie hier bei mtb-news privat gekauft. Sie war aus einem Neurad ausgebaut. Mal schauen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2009)

Ich habs oben schonmal geschrieben, leichtes Spiel im ausgefedertem Zustand ist normal. 
Eingefedert (beim Fahren) darfs halt nicht klappern.


----------



## average.stalker (17. Juni 2009)

meine hat auch spiel. mit ordentlich gefetteten abstreifern merkt davon aber fast nix.
und beim fahren ohnehin nicht.
meine war auch beim service, die haben sogar das untere casting ausgetauscht, trotzdem noch spiel
das scheint einfach ein stück weit "normal" zu sein...
wie gesagt: beim fahren darf mans nicht merken


----------



## GerhardO (17. Juni 2009)

Hm... ich wiege im "Kampfgewicht" - also mit allem Drum und dran lockerst 90+ Kilo. Ich fahre die weiche Feder! Den FW hab ich dadurch natürlich immer seeehr gut genutzt! 

Seit dem Service letztens Jahr - wir haben etwas mehr Öl eingefüllt, fühlt sich die Gabel deutlich straffer an. Sie taucht nicht weg, schlägt nicht durch, den FW nutz ich bei Drops aus.

Vielleicht liegts doch am (zuvielen) Gabelöl?

btw: Ich fahr die Gabel nun seit Sommer 07 und da wackelt nix. null Spiel. Aber seit einigen wochen knackts in der Front recht merkwürdig... 

Funktion ist einwandfrei.

G.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juni 2009)

Genau aus dem Grund hab ich meine Gabel bei ner Meisterwerkstatt einbauen, Öl nachfüllen etcpp lassen. Damit ich jetzt einen hab dem ich alles in die Schuhe scheiben kann und fragen kann was da los ist.Denn wie man schon weiß, sind Versenderräder bei Händlern nicht all zu gerne gesehn und man wird durchaus gerne mal verspottet.


----------



## KA-Biker (17. Juni 2009)

Ich werd morgen gleich vorbei fahren und nachfragen was nache ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (20. Juni 2009)

Nach zwei Meinungen von Fachhändlern ist es eindeutig das die Gabel Spiel hat und Bei den Buchsen was locker ist und das nicht zu wenig. Und die ist eine Woche alt^^..naja ich werde sie einschicken müssen und wochenlang drauf warten müssen-.-


----------



## Erroll (24. Juni 2009)

Na, wochenlang wartest du da nicht. Ich hab auf meine nicht mal ne Woche gewartet. Gerade mal 4 Tage. Das ist verkraftbar.


----------



## Becks (26. Juni 2009)

Hatte eigentlich schon mal einer das Problem, dass geöffneter linker Seite (die mit der Feder) die Gabel maximal 13cm komprimieren ging?!
Kann es sein, dass auf der Mission Control Seite zu viel Öl eingefüllt wurde?
Leider hab ich keinen 1.5mm Inbus zu Hause um das kurz mal zu prüfen.


----------



## Becks (26. Juni 2009)

Nach dem ich mir heute schnell mal den richtigen Inbus besorgt habe, konnte das Problem auch gelöst werden.

Einfach mal die Mission Control Seite aufgemacht, entleert, geprüft ob voller Federweg genutzt werden kann, neu befüllt, ein paar mal gepumpt um die Funktion nochmal zu prüfen und dann Mission Control Einheit wieder eingesetzt.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die gelbe Feder, denn die rote scheint mit meinen 75 kg Kampfgewicht etwas zu hart zu sein.


----------



## average.stalker (27. Juni 2009)

ich glaube meine Krone knackt seit gestern wie verrückt.
"glauben" deshalb, weil ich auch dem einen anderen LRS gefahren bin und das nicht 100&%ig sagen kann wo es her kommt.

morgen weiss ich mehr, aber ich befürchte es ist die krone.

gibt es da abhilfemöglichkeiten (ausser einschicken)?

das nervt ja ohne ende...

stellt es auch ein sicherheitsrisiko dar?


----------



## Zelle (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Mich interessiert wer mit welchem Einsatzgewicht (Körpergewicht + Klamotten und Rucksack) welche Feder fährt. ich komme wohl so auf 85 kg und denke die mittlere (rote) Feder könnte zu hart sein. Aber will nun auch nicht gleich die Gelbe kaufen. Bei der PIKE passt die rote Feder gut.

Wie sieht's bei euch aus? 

Grüße!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2009)

Ich wieg 88 bei dem Wetter heut fahrfertig (sprich CC outfit ohne Rucksack usw) und mit der harten Feder hab ich locker 160mm genutzt. Druckstufe fast offen, ca. 1m Drop ins Flat und sauber gelandet. 
Da denke ich dass die mittlere für dich genau richtig sein wird. Aber hey, probiers doch aus.


----------



## Becks (6. Juli 2009)

Hab fahrfertig ca. 75kg und komme mit der roten Feder jetzt eigentlich bis ans Limit (Druckstufe 4 Clicks geschlossen)


----------



## average.stalker (6. Juli 2009)

ich fahrfertig auch circa 75 kilo (je nach Trinkbeutelgröße  ) und fahre die weichere feder als standard.
das ist perfekt.
krieg ich im park knapp ans limit (mit 3 - 5 klicks druckstufe) und ist beim trailriding smooth genug, jedoch nich zu soft.


----------



## *iceman* (6. Juli 2009)

Ich lieg fahrfertig irgendwo zwischen 80 und 85kg und fahr die weiche Feder. Läuft ziemlich perfekt, die mittlere war mit deutlich zu hart!
Hab als zusätzliche Tuningmaßnahme noch das Öl im Dämpfer gegen ein dünneres ausgetauscht, seit dem läuft sie echt perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (6. Juli 2009)

Zelle schrieb:


> Bei der PIKE passt die rote Feder gut.



Die Lyrik Federn sind härter als die von der Pike. Für die Lyrik probiere ich mit 70 kg jetzt mal die extra-weiche für <63kg.


----------



## Zelle (6. Juli 2009)

Danke für die vielen schnelle Antworten 

Werde die weiche Feder mal bestellen und hoffen das es nicht zu weich wird


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2009)

Du bekommst die Standardfeder dann eh dazu (zumindest bei Canyon). Ist schnell gewechselt.


----------



## KA-Biker (21. Juli 2009)

Einen wunderschönen Gute Tag, 

ihr habt mir nicht umsonst Angst gemacht mit dem Kauf einer Lyrik.
Nach einem Monat liegt sie jetzt beim Rock Shox Service Center in Böblingen.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (22. Juli 2009)

Warum? was war?
Beim Fahrrad-Kaiser? würd mich interessieren was du zahlst, früher oder später muss meine auch mal da hin


----------



## KA-Biker (22. Juli 2009)

Buchsen locker, deutlich spürbares Spiel.
Ja, bei FahrradKaiser. Das einzigste was ich Zahlen muss ist der Versand nach Böblingen. Reparatur + Rückversand übernimmt RockShox, da es ein Garantiefall ist.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (22. Juli 2009)

Auch eingefedert?
Wenn ich die VR Bremse im Stand anziehe hab ich auch Spiel, aber das ist ja anscheinend normal. Zumindest bei den anderen auch so...


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Juli 2009)

Im Stand sowie wie eingefedert. Ist mir auch eigentlich ziemlich egal jetzt, die sollen schauen dass sie was gescheites drauß machen, die Gabel ist erst einen Monat alt.


----------



## Joachim1980 (26. Juli 2009)

Lyrik 2-Step:
Ist es normal das bei einer nagelneuen Gabel nach 4x Ausfahrten das Öl aus der Druckstufeneinheit langsam herausläuft. Am Ende der Tour war das Öl bis zum Stellrad für die Zugstufe herunter gelaufen. Schlimm ist es, wenn man das Bike auf den Kopf stellt, nach wenigen Minuten sieht man eine deutliche Öllache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (27. Juli 2009)

Nach einem Telefonat mit Sport Import, ist es nicht in Ordnung, wenn die Druckstufeneinheit Öl verliert. Gabel muss eingeschickt werden. Ich freue mich sehr, da es Ende nächster Woche in den Urlaub geht. Yippy!


----------



## pichelheimer (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage an Euch Lyrik-Experten 

Mein Nerve ES 8.0 2008, möchte erweitert werden. Nun könnte
ich sehr günstig an eine Lyrik U-Turn kommen und hätte auch 
Lust diese einzubauen. Die Gabel hat einen konischen Schaft 
1 1/2 unten 1 1/8 oben, der Schaft hat eine Länge von 210mm. 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen ob das ins Nerve passt und habt Ihr ein paar 
Tipps zum Steuerlager?

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Antworten!


Gruß
Marcus


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich glaub nicht dass dies passt, da die Canyonschäfte bis 2000 alles 1 1/8er waren. Und soviel ich weiss ist 1 1/5 dicker , deshalb denke ich nicht das dies passen wird. Ich hab in meim Nerve eine mit 1 1/8 Schaft.


----------



## pichelheimer (27. Juli 2009)

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort! Dachte mir sowas schon. Dann doch etwas teurer
dafür passend


----------



## KA-Biker (27. Juli 2009)

ich hab damals meine für 550euro bekommen.


----------



## average.stalker (27. Juli 2009)

puh - wir sind gerade in Portes du Solei und da stelle ich heute im laufe des Tages fest, dass mir gute 5cm Federweg fehlen.
Die Gabel geht einfach auf Block!
Obernervig.
ÖLmenge passte, hatte ich neulich erst gemacht.
bin danach auch circa 2 monate gefahren und hab immer den vollen Federweg nutzen können - und jetzt DAS!

ich habe sie hier mit dem werkzeug, das ich mit habe aufgemacht und festgestellt, dass auf der Federseite (ist eine U-Turn) extrem viel fett sich unten angesammelt hatte.
kann das schon der grund sein?
alle ölmengen passten und nachdem ich sie wieder zusammengebaut habe, ist alles wieder in ordnung.
nur das knacken ist nach wie vor ab und zu da...

hatte das schon mal einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (27. Juli 2009)

Also wenn sie auf Block geht, ist Öl von der Dämpfung nach unten in die Tauchrohre gelaufen. Das hatte ich auch erst bei mir. Wenn das wieder passiert, schau mal wieviel Schmieröl auf der Dämpfungsseite unten rausläuft, da müsste dann viel zu viel rauskommen. Beheben kannst du es eventl. wie hier beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6135544&postcount=58


----------



## axl65 (27. Juli 2009)

average.stalker schrieb:


> puh - wir sind gerade in Portes du Solei und da stelle ich heute im laufe des Tages fest, dass mir gute 5cm Federweg fehlen.
> Die Gabel geht einfach auf Block!
> Obernervig.
> ÖLmenge passte, hatte ich neulich erst gemacht.
> ...




Hatte ich auch schon,habe dann der/die/das U-Turn komplett raus gedreht und eine viertel Umdrehung zurück,knacken weg.Ich hoffe das dies auch bei Dir so ist.

axl


----------



## average.stalker (28. Juli 2009)

@cos75: ja so in der art habe ich mir das auch gedacht. es war aber gar nicht so viel Öl unten auf der Dämpfungsseite, sondern eher total viel JudyButter auf der Federungsseite. vielleicht war es auch das.
mal abwarten.
Danke für den Link mit dem Service, das würde ich dann mal prüfen - nach dem Urlaub!

@axl65: hm. ne, so einfach gehts leider nicht weg. knackt auch im leicht abgesenkten zustand. kann aber vielleicht wirklich an der U-Turn seite liegen, da es erst auftrat nach dem ich die neue weichere Feder verbaut habe.
mal abwarten.
ich hab mich eh schon dran gewöhnt


----------



## bike-ac (7. August 2009)

Vieleicht ist der Schrumpfschlauch runtergerutscht.
Aufdrehen, in die Mitte zurückdrehen und ein bissi fönen. Wenn die Feder bauchig wird,
schlägt sie an die Rohrwand an. Wenn keiner da ist, einen montieren.
Ist eine der Grunde fürs knacken. Hörtest klärt auf, mal links, mal rechts.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (13. August 2009)

Tach zusammen, hab mal ne Frage zu meiner Lyrik.

Habe die heute bekommen und mich über die Einstellungen gewundert.
Müsste beim 09er Modell net rechts die rädchen sein um ZUg- und Druckstufe einzustellen??
Ich hab nur links das rädchen und die 2 Höhenstufen einzustellen, und unten den remote...!?

Bilder sind im Album.

Danke im Voraus für eure Antorten!


----------



## cos75 (13. August 2009)

Ist das nicht schon einer 2010er Lyrik ? Zu DFR, schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=336280&goto=newpost

Zugstufe solltest aber einstellen können, rechts unten.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2009)

Oha Sparversion ala Domain 302 - das ist aber Mist.


----------



## KA-Biker (15. August 2009)

Als meine Lyrik, ist mittlerweile wieder zurück. Eingebaut, selbe ******** immer noch. Ich bin zuzeit echt überfragt, es wurde absolut kein Spiel festgestellt.


----------



## Mr. Niceguy (15. August 2009)

Des ist die DFR, ja, aber obs das auch das 2010er Modell ist? Auf der Rockshox hp ist se jedenfalls auch aufgeführt.

Verstellt ihr viel an der Druckstufe, oder "könnte" man drauf verzichten.
Soweit bin ich eig. recht zufrieden, Höhenverstellung funktioniert top.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (5. September 2009)

Hey,

Ich da ein Problem,

Heute ist mir die Gabel durchgeschlagen, es hat zwar nicht "klong" gemacht, aber man hatts gemerkt das da Ende des Federwegs war..

Jedenfalls hab ich sie mir mal angeschaut und jetzt macht sie mir Probleme,

Was ich festgestellt habe:

- Die Buchsen haben jetzt auch im eingefederten Zustand leichtes Spiel,

- Im ausgefederten Zustand wackelt sie wien Kuhschwanz und gibt ein leichtes, schwer zu beschreibendes Geräusch von sich, ähnlich wie das Einfederungsgeräusch (Sie federt aber definitiv nicht ein!). Es ist auch so, das man an den Standrohren deutlich merkt das innerhalb was "arbeitet", also ziemlich deutlich Spiel hat

- Wenn ich neben dem Bike stehe, die Gabel kurz einfedere (und wieder rauskommen lasse) und anschließend das Bike nach oben in die Luft ziehe, bekomm ich ein schönes "Klong" zu hören. Das funktioniert aber nur wenn ich davor einmal eingefedert habe... 

- Die ersten 10 - 20 mm an Federweg federn bei sehr geringer Kraft ein (sie sackt aber noch nicht von alleine weg)

Die Kombi aus deutlichem Spiel und den ersten mm des Federwegs lässt sich auf ruppigen Passagen deutlich im Lenker spüren. Das ganze fühlt sich sehr klapprig und labbrig an.

Hatte jemand schonmal solche Probleme? 
Das ganze scheint ja nach einem Service zu schreien!? Kann ich da selber noch was tun um die Gabel flott zu bekommen? bzw. falls Service, kann ich das Ding noch ein paar Wochen fahren? (so kurz vor dem Winter wäre ein Service-Ausfall schon hart)

@KA-Biker Wie lange hat der Service bei Fahrrad Kaiser gedauert?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke und Gruß

DEnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (6. September 2009)

Hy.
Da mir 160mm mitlerweile zuwenig federweg geworden ist wollte ich mal nachfragen ob man die Lyrik auf 180mm umbauen kann wie die Domain ob ich dan immer noch U-turn hab ist mir egal.


----------



## KA-Biker (6. September 2009)

@ H-Vollmilch: Hat nur 1 Woche gedauert. Top und das mitten in der Saison.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (7. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob 160 auf 180 einen großen Unterschied macht... Was fährst du den? 

Mit dem Umbau kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich spekuliere, dass du das mit den gleichen Standrohren eher kaum machen kannst, da nicht viel Luft nach unten ist/bleiben würde

@KA-Biekr 1 Woche in Hauptsaison ist echt Top, werd nachher mal anrufen


----------



## KA-Biker (7. September 2009)

160 auf 180 finde ich nicht so ein großen Unterschied mehr. ich bin ejtzt auf der Eurobike die Totem gefahren. So viel Differenzen haben Lyrik und Totem jetzt nicht. Jedoch kann ich sagen das ich von der popeligen 32er Fox auf die Lyrik schon unterschied spüre. Vorallem Stahlfeder spricht bei mir viel besser an. Mein Krankenhaustagegeld hatte nirgends besser untergebracht werden können...


----------



## H-Vollmilch (7. September 2009)

Habe bei mir auch einen deutlichen Unterschied zur 140ger Pike gemerkt, allerdings liegt das eher an der Performance als an den 20mm FW. Die Fahrtechnik macht auch einiges an FW-nutzung aus, also ob du mit den Beinen mitfederst oder das Bike die ganze Arbeit erledigen muss


----------



## H-Vollmilch (7. September 2009)

Hi,
war jetzt beim Service Mann und der meinte Öl würde kaum fehlen, Spiel sei schon deutlich, wäre aber nach dem Service dann weniger. 

Zusätzlich hat er mir noch zu einer stärkeren Feder geraten

Ich wiege netto 79kg und fahre die Standart Feder. Auf normalen Singeltrails ist die echt perfekt aber im Freeride mit Drops etc. sagen mir die Staubringe das noch weniger als 1cm nach oben platz ist und sie ist mir auch schon 2 mal Durchgeschlagen. 

Achja das blaue Rädchen (endprogression glaube ich?!) ist dabei bis auf einen klick zugedreht....

Liegt der Mann da richtig? Hab schon gelesen das ihr in meiner Gewichtsklasse eher schwächere Federn nehmt bzw. auf die normale schwört..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

was ist dabei den federweg bei drops auch mal komplett auszunutzen? so nen leichten durchschlag ab und zu sollte die gabel auch wegstecken.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (8. September 2009)

naja, seit dem letzten macht sie mir etwas zicken... Ist der Unterschied zur harten Feder sehr stark?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

kann ich nicht sagen. bin auch noch keine lyrik gefahren. fahre in ner 36er van und in ner pike die standardfeder. wiege aber nur knapp 70 kg nackig. beim freeriden mit pike gibt es da schon mal den ein oder anderen durchschlag. die van hatte auch mal den ein oder anderen bei unsauber gelandeten drops.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-Vollmilch (8. September 2009)

Bin bisher auch ne Pike gefahren und da waren mir die Standardfeder deutlich zu weich. 
Sehe gerade das die harte Feder ab 82kg gilt, werde mit Ausrüstung dann wohl ganz knapp dazugehören. Hab n bisschen Angst das mir die Gabel zu steif wird und die 50 Euro in den Sand gesetzt sind..


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

naja, alles, was nicht standard ist, sollte man ja auch halbwegs vernünftig wieder verkaufen können.
die pike ist schon sehr weich mit standardfeder. aber deswegen liebe ich so so zum trailsurfen  für mich genau passend.

edit:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p15612_Lyrik-U-Turn-Ersatzfeder.html

einbauen kannste die ja bestimmt selbst.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (8. September 2009)

Eingebaut noch nicht selbst aber es soll ja anscheinend nicht so schwer sein... läuft da das Öl raus?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

nein. du musst die gabel auch nicht auf den kopf stellen. bei meiner fox mach ich einfach die linke kappe an der krone auf und zieh die feder raus. dürfte bei der lyrik ähnlich sein. vielleicht kleine unterschiede wegen des u-turns. aber da findet sich hier bestimmt ne anleitung.

edit: scheint bei rock shox doch etwas anders zu sein in sachen öl:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290148&highlight=lyrik+federwechsel


----------



## H-Vollmilch (8. September 2009)

Okay, mal seh wie sich die harte nach dem Einbau gibt, sie ist schon von der Werkstatt bestellt von demher hab ich keine andere Wahl mehr...
Danke!


----------



## KA-Biker (8. September 2009)

Mein händler hat mir die Extraweiche Feder für 14 Euro eingebaut. Somit hatte ich einen Sündenbock als was nicht mehr recht lief...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (8. September 2009)

@Ich fahre sehr viel downhill also ichtig mit stein feld und hohen drops(3m).
Ich wollte mein lyrik traveln weil die ist mir schon ein paar mal durchgeschlagen ist.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. September 2009)

.


----------



## H-Vollmilch (8. September 2009)

Ich hab gerade das selbe Problem, top Performance auf Trail aber im Freeride Durchschläge.....Wie wärs mit einer härteren Feder, das mit den 180 geht bestimmt nicht..


----------



## Temtem (8. September 2009)

Mit ner andren Feder wär das auch misst weil ich mit 30% sag downhill fahre.....


----------



## KA-Biker (9. September 2009)

ich fahre die exrtaweiche die ist ab 63kg und selbst wiege ich 57kg und klappt perfekt.


----------



## Temtem (9. September 2009)

ja ich wieg auch 60kg deswegen möchte ich auch keine härtere feder.


----------



## pat.. (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs, hier liest man(n) ja eher schlechtes über die 2-Step! Ich habe derzeit eine U-Turn im Bike und wollte mir wegen besserer Einstellbarkeit der Federhärte die 2-Step zulegen (Traveln weil ich oft Touren fahre). Gibts hier auch Leute die keine schlechte Erfahrung mit der Lyrik 2-Step gemacht haben oder melden sich die nur nicht zu Wort. Ich bin da schon bisl verwundert das es von einem Hersteller wie Rock Shox nur schlechtes zu berichten gibt, man aber in den Zeitungen wenig bis gar nix davon liest und die Gabel in der Ausführung auch immer noch im Programm ist wenn sie wirklich so schlecht sein sollte wie alle berichten...danke für eure Anworten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Oktober 2009)

da solltest du vielleicht in den tech talk wechseln. hier im canyon-forum wirst du da wohl nicht viel finden, da canyon bisher nur die coil-version verbaut hat.


----------



## pat.. (6. Oktober 2009)

Dafür wurde hier in Vergangenheit aber ganz schön oft über die 2Step geschrieben...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (6. Oktober 2009)

mag sein. aber hier wird doch eher selten ein zufriedener 2-step-fahrer hinfinden, da nun mal kaum ein canyonfahrer eine fährt  war ja nur ein gut gemeinter tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2009)

Hat wer die Standard u-turn mit Stahlfeder?

Wie muss sich die Schraube fürn rebound drehen? "flüssig" oder wie mit Rasterung?

Fühlt sich bei der von mir bei ebay erstanden so an als ob der Sechskant durchrutscht.
Sie kam heute erst an, hab noch kein Rad um sie zu testen.

Minimale Gebrauchsspuren die man auf einem Bild angeblich nicht sieht, sehen auch anders aus.

Schaut ihr:


 

 

 

 

 

 

Eine in 1 1/8 will nicht fällig jemand gegen die 1.5" tauschen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Oktober 2009)

die gabel enstpricht nicht der artikelbeschreibung. ich würde mein geld zurück verlangen... die kratzer in dem standrohr gehen ja mal gar nicht. der reboundknopf an meiner pike hat, glaube ich, keine rasterung.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Typ anwortet nur nicht. Warte bis morgen und dann schalte ich ebay ein.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Oktober 2009)

Der Knopf dreht bei meinen Gabeln (Pike, Lyrik) mit einer kaum spürbaren Rasterung. Wesentlich ist ja eher ob eine Verstellung einen Effekt an der Zugstufe hat.
Meine Lyrik ist sonst genauso vermackt, aber nicht am Standrohr. Damit ist die Gabel Schrott. 
Viel Erfolg.

Übrigens wackelt meine immer deutlicher, aber nicht wenn sie eingefedert ist. Merkwürdig. Ob ich C. mal wieder ne Mail schreib ...LOL


----------



## KA-Biker (8. Oktober 2009)

riesen Frechheit.


----------



## Cortezsi (8. Oktober 2009)

Sauerei - die Gabel kannst Du im Prinzip wegwerfen, mit den Kratzern auf dem Standrohr.


----------



## MTBermLuS (8. Oktober 2009)

Man muss sagen, die Kratzer sind nur oben und man spürt sie nicht.

Die Verstellung des Rebounds macht sich bemerkbar. Das geht von *boing* bis *laaangsam*.

Artikelbeschreibung:


> Versteigere hier eine Federgabel Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn gebraucht
> Steuerrohrdurchmesser 1.5 Zoll
> Länge 210 mm
> Gabel befindet sich in einem guten Zustand es ist eine Originale und eine weichere Feder dabei - an den Tauchrohren befinden sich links zwei minimale Kratzer die aber die Funktion und Dichtheit nicht beeinflussen.
> ...


Seine Antwort auf meine Beschwerde bzgl. Zustand



> [FONT="]So jetzt zur Gabel. Sie haben für den Preis eine Gabel bekommen die 100% funktioniert. Optik ist immer Ansichtssache kann ja nichts dafür das ich mein Material benutzte und nicht nur zum angeben Rumfahre, habe sie ja als Gebraucht eingestellt und nicht als neu. Und wenn einer ein bisschen Ahnung hat sieht am Dekor das es eine der ersten Lyrik ist. Wie oft und wie lange die Gabel im Bikepark bewegt wurde kann ich nur Sagen niemals. Fahre nur Mahraton Downhills und Enduro Rennen.[/FONT]


Hab ihm jetzt nochmalgeschrieben. Hab keinen Bock auf das ewige ebay hin und her gedöns. Kommt leider eh nie was dabei raus. Sollte echt die Finger davon lassen.

Aber gehört hier eigentlich nicht her. Musste mich nur gerade etwas aufregen.

Ging mir ja um die Zugstufe. Die passt angeblich so hat er gerade schrieben. Ich schlafe mal noch ne Nach drüber. Hätte mich gleich wundern sollen warum ich sie für den Preis bekommen habe.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Oktober 2009)

tauchrohre sind die unteren rohre. von kratzern an standrohren schreibt er nichts und diese führen zu erhöhtem verschleiss der staubabstreifer und buchsen. natürlich funktioniert die gabel so noch. nur auf dauer ist so was nix.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde es nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Der Zustand ist echt "********". Darf man fragen was du noch dafür bezahlt hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (9. Oktober 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> ...an den Tauchrohren befinden sich links zwei minimale Kratzer die aber die Funktion und *Dichtheit* nicht beeinflussen.



Somit ist wohl jedem klar, welches Rohr gemeint ist! 

Ich find die Beschreibung seitens des Verkäufers o.k.. 
Somit muss jedem klar sein, dass da was ist, was ein gewisses Kaufrisiko beinhaltet. Wenn ich das nicht eingehen will lass ich in dem Moment die Finger von dieser e-bay-Gabel. Wie er ja schreibt handelt es sich schließlich nicht um Neuware! Schön wäre natürlich in so einem Fall, wenn das Ganze auf einem Bild zu sehen ist. Aber anscheinend verfügt der Verkäufer nicht über deine fotografischen Fähigkeiten. Aber jetzt im nachhinein rummäkeln finde ich nicht in Ordnung. 

Gabelkauf über e-bay ist immer ein absolutes Risiko! Du kennst nie die Vergangenheitsgeschichte der Gabel. Da geht der Preisvorteil-Schuss schnell nach hinten los.

Würd das Ganze aber auch nicht dramatisieren. 
Federt die Gabel überhaupt so weit ein, dass die Buchse über die Kratzer streift? Auf jeden Fall würd ich vorsichtig die Kratzer glätten (es ist halt keine Neugabel!) um den Verschleiß von Staubfänger und eventuell Buchse zu minimieren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Oktober 2009)

naja, klar, dass kratzer auf tauchrohren keinen einfluss auf funktion und dichtheit haben. kann man auch so sehen 
ich find's ne frechheit zu behaupten, die gabel befindet sich in einem guten zustand und hat derlei unbehandelte kratzer auf nem standrohr. und es ist auch nicht das problem des käufers, dass der verkäufer standrohre und tauchrohre verwechselt. meine gabeln werden auch ausgiebig in diesem bereich der standrohre genutzt. ich hätte damit ein arges problem und es wär für mich ein klares kaufkriterium gewesen. allerdings wäre ich bei der formulierung schon stutzig geworden und hätte sicherheitshalber nach gefragt, welche rohre er denn jetzt meint. nichtsdestotrotz haftet nicht der käufer für eine fehlerhafte artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2009)

Ebay-verkäufer reden immer alles schön. Hätte normal heißen müssen:
Hiermit biete ich eine stark gebrauchte Rock Shox Lyrik zum Verkauf an oder mit starken Gebrauchsspuren. Gut ist der Zustand aufkeinen Fall. Meine Fox hab ich damals auch in gutem Zustand verkauft und die hatte keine Kratzer, lediglich Abreibung vom Bremskabel.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2009)

Das Einzige was zÃ¤hlt sind die verkratzten Standrohre. Das ist kein SchÃ¶nheitsfehler oder eine normale Gebrauchs- oder Verschleissgeschichte und lÃ¤sst sich nicht sinnvoll reparieren, hÃ¶chstens mit Epoxi und feinem Schmirgelleinen behelfsmÃ¤ssig minimieren (auch wenn es keine Luftgabel ist...wer weiss was mit der Gabel passiert ist).

Bei sowas muss die Ware als DEFEKT angeboten werden. 

Auch wenn der VerkÃ¤ufer offensichtlich keinen Plan hat und Motioncontrol und Missioncontrol verwechselt...

Wenn du allerdings 150 â¬ geboten hast weil du mit sowas gerechnet hast und sie dann dafÃ¼r auch bekommen hast ...


----------



## Krischaan (9. Oktober 2009)

Nochmal ich (und ich bin nicht der Verkäufer )
Zoomt das Bild doch bitte mal auf Originalgröße!
Dann entspricht das absolut der Beschreibung.
Ob nun Stand- oder Tauchrohr, ich glaube jeder von uns hat gleich gewusst um welches Rohr es sich dreht.
Und jeder der schon mal bei ebay was verkauft hat weiß wie schmal der Grad zwischen Realität und Beschönigung, Beschreibung und Verschweigen ist.
Und unser Verkäufer hat die Kratzer nicht verschwiegen und unser Käufer hat die Gabel trotzdem gekauft.
Punkt.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Oktober 2009)

und? die kratzer sind dann immernoch zu erkennen. die beschreibung entspricht nicht den tatsachen. punkt.
ich hätte sie nicht gekauft, aber das spielt doch keine rolle... die kratzer sind auf fotos deutlich zu erkennen, der verkäufer behauptet es wäre nicht so -> lüge. das kriegt man mit jedem handy sichtbar fotografiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krischaan (9. Oktober 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Man muss sagen, die Kratzer sind nur oben und man spürt sie nicht.


Was genau der Beschreibung entspricht. Also kein Grund hier so'nen Laden zu machen.
Wo ist das Problem. Und keiner würde hier desswegen seine Gabel wegwerfen oder als defekt bezeichnen.


----------



## KA-Biker (9. Oktober 2009)

die Diskussion wird zu nichts führen


----------



## ChrisPi (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Beschreibung nicht OK,und hätte auf alle Fälle nachgefragt um alles restlos zu klären.Hätte die Gabel SO lieber nicht gekauft oder nur zum Spottpreis
Allerdings hat meine 66er an gleicher Stelle zwei kleine Kratzer (seit 2 Jahren) und sie verliert deswegen kein Öl.Die Tiefe der Kratzer ist wohl so gering u. auch so weit oben daß die Gabel (die den kompletten Federweg nutzt) nicht soweit eintauchen kann um Öl zu verlieren.Würde an deiner Stelle mit einem Poliervlies oder Naßschleifpapier die Kratzer glätten,also nur den Grat der übersteht vorsichtig wegschleifen damit die Dichtung nicht beschädigt werden kann.Dann geh ich davon aus das die Gabel ohne Probleme gefahren werden kann.Wären die Kratzer weiter unten wär das Standrohr Schrott.
Wahrscheinlich ohne PayPal gekauft...sonst kannst du sie problemlos zurückgehen lassen: ein eindeutiger Mangel der nicht in der Beschreibung steht


----------



## FloImSchnee (9. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Damit ist die Gabel Schrott.





Cortezsi schrieb:


> Sauerei - die Gabel kannst Du im Prinzip wegwerfen, mit den Kratzern auf dem Standrohr.


Nicht böse sein, aber das ist beides Unsinn.

Die Kratzerchen am oberen Ende der Standrohre werden nur bei Drops u. Sprüngen (und selten mal bei sehr starker Kompression nach einer Steilabfahrt) je einmal kurz in Kontakt mit den Staubabstreifern kommen. Das wird die Lebensdauer der Gabel quasi nicht beeinflussen.
Freunde von mir fahren mit schlimmeren Macken in den Standrohren im unteren Drittel seit langem ohne Probleme.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Artikelbeschreibung nicht korrekt. Die Kratzer an den _Stand_rohren hätte der Verkäufer angeben müssen.
Ich würde evtl. versuchen, noch einen Preisnachlass rauszuhauen und dann die beschädigte Stelle sehr fein anschleifen. (sofern rau -- am Foto sieht's zumindest so aus)

Zu den Kratzern an den Tauchrohren: ja mei, so sieht eine Gabel halt mal aus, wenn sie nicht nur zum Modellbau u. Fotografieren verwendet wird. Irrelevant in der Praxis. 

Zugstufe: die Zugstufenschraube meiner Lyrik ist deutlich gerastert. Probier einfach, ob die Verstellung einen deutlichen Effekt zeigt. Wenn ja: passt.


----------



## MTBermLuS (9. Oktober 2009)

Omg 

wollte hier keine Monsterdiskussion lostreten!
War nur vom ersten Anblick irgendwie geschockt.

Bei der Zugstufenverstellung tut sich was. Also geht sie.
Die Kratzer auf den Standrohren  (die goldfarbenen halt, merk mir das wohl nie   ) sind nicht schön aber machen keine Dichtung kaputt. Zumal eh weit oben. 
Das einzige was passieren wird, das dort sich die Beschichtung abreibt. 
Aber solange fährst du die Gabel eh nicht meinte der Werkstattmensch in dem Laden wo ich heute war. "Mach dich nicht nass"  so seine Aussage.
Ansonsten sei die Stahlfedervatiante nicht anfällig.

Wenn Sie tut was sie soll, federn, und das gut, erfüllt sie ihren Zweck. Ich wollte ja unbedingt soviel Geld wie möglich sparen.
Auch wenn ich immernoch finde der Verkäufer hätte sie ausfühlicher beschreiben müssen. Die Macken überall. Aber gut vorbei. Pech.
Keine Lust auf groß Stress usw.

Ob ich jetzt Dämpfer, Bremsen usw. auch noch gebraucht kaufe.......überlege ich mir noch. Nicht dass ich mich wieder ärgern muss.


ALSO BITTE KEINE DISKUSSION MEHR. Hat nichts mit der Gabel an sich zu tun.

Aber danke für Eure Meinungen und Anteilnahme.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Oktober 2009)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein, aber das ist beides Unsinn.
> 
> Die Kratzerchen am oberen Ende der Standrohre werden nur bei Drops u. Sprüngen (und selten mal bei sehr starker Kompression nach einer Steilabfahrt) je einmal kurz in Kontakt mit den Staubabstreifern kommen. Das wird die Lebensdauer der Gabel quasi nicht beeinflussen.
> Freunde von mir fahren mit schlimmeren Macken in den Standrohren im unteren Drittel seit langem ohne Probleme.
> ...



danke flo so isses


----------



## giant vt (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab heute meine neue 2010 Lyrik Coil 170mm bekommen, incl zwei zusätzlichen Federn, das nenn ich mal Service. Nicht wie bei so manch anderen Frimen die dann für jede weiter Feder eine menge Geld verlangen.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiß, sind bei fox auch mehrere federn im lieferumfang enthalten. hättest du deine lyrik im neurad gekauft, wären da sicher keine federn dabei gewesen.


----------



## giant vt (12. Oktober 2009)

wäre mir neu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=197412&highlight=lieferumfang+fox

dann hast du wieder was gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze27_6 (13. Oktober 2009)

Minimale Gebrauchsspuren die man auf einem Bild angeblich nicht sieht, sehen auch anders aus.

Schaut ihr:


 

 

 

 

 

 

Eine in 1 1/8 will nicht fällig jemand gegen die 1.5" tauschen?[/QUOTE]


Sauerei...die sieht ja wirklich schon schwer im Gebrauch gewesen aus.

Ein Tip für Leute die Ihre Lyrik eventuell optisch aufbessern wollen (pulvern) und später Probleme beim besorgen des Decalsatzes haben. Wenn man ihn bekommt, dann ab 60 Euro und nur in den Standartfarben.
Ich habe jedoch jemanden gefunden der den Komplettsatz in allen erdenklich Farben und in einer wahnsinnig hohen Qualität fertigt...und das für 15,- Euro.
Habe selbst schon dort bestellt und bin echt zufrieden.
Falls Interesse bestehen sollte einfach Nachricht an mich und ich gebe weitere Infos.

Grüße


----------



## Krischaan (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze27_6 schrieb:


> Sauerei...die sieht ja wirklich schon schwer im Gebrauch gewesen aus.



Sorry, aber da muss ich:

was machst du mit deinem Rad? Zur Eisdiele und zurück?

Nur weil die Aufkleber ein bisschen angedatscht sind und die Achsmutter ne Macke hat hier von schwerem Gebrauch reden? So sieht ja wohl jede Gabel nach ein paar Ausfahrten aus.
Und wenn ich die Kratzer im Tauch-Stand-oder was auch immer für nem Rohr in hundertfacher Vergrößerung anschaue ist ja klar, dass das aussieht wie der Grand Canyon.

Man man man


----------



## Matze27_6 (14. Oktober 2009)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber da muss ich:
> 
> was machst du mit deinem Rad? Zur Eisdiele und zurück?
> 
> ...


 

Oha edler Spender der hochtrabenden Worte...

Dieser Satz bezog sich auf den angegebenen Text der Ebayauktion und den tatsächlichen Zustand der Gabel...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!

Und es gibt tatsächlich Biker die über die Wintersaison ihr Bike wieder auf vordermann bringen..technisch sowie optisch.
Da kann es gut sein das man für solche Tips dankbar ist.

So und nun klapp den Abstandshalter ein, rück Dein Fähnchen zurecht und fahr spielen...


Grüße


----------



## Cortezsi (14. Oktober 2009)

Matze27_6 schrieb:


> Oha edler Spender der hochtrabenden Worte...
> 
> Dieser Satz bezog sich auf den angegebenen Text der Ebayauktion und den tatsächlichen Zustand der Gabel...wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!!
> 
> ...



Treffend reagiert - man könnte meinen Krischaan wäre der Verkäufer der Gabel, so wie er sich ins Zeug legt...


----------



## Krischaan (14. Oktober 2009)

Bin halt der Anwalt der Armen und Kleinen 

Im Ernst:
hab's gelesen, bin anderer Meinung, aber wir müssen ja auch keine Freunde werden


----------



## Matze27_6 (14. Oktober 2009)

Krischaan schrieb:


> Bin halt der Anwalt der Armen und Kleinen
> 
> Im Ernst:
> hab's gelesen, bin anderer Meinung, aber wir müssen ja auch keine Freunde werden


----------



## Temtem (7. November 2009)

ne frage kann jemand bilder reinstellen wie eine Lyrik von ihnen aus sieht


----------



## average.stalker (7. November 2009)

von "ihnen" - wir können uns hier doch duzen!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2009)

Hier sind alle Zeichnungen aller Teile drin:

http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2010 RockShox SPC_Rev B (Rev B price list) .pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (8. November 2009)

danke.Gib es einen unter schied vom aufbau her zwischen Domain 160mm u-turn & lyrik 160mm u-turn.Ich glaub das nur die tauch rohre anders sind


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> danke.Gib es einen unter schied vom aufbau her zwischen Domain 160mm u-turn & lyrik 160mm u-turn.Ich glaub das nur die tauch rohre anders sind



Naja die Tauchrohreinheit und die Feder sind das einzige was gleich ist. Da die Standrohre bei der Domain aus Stahl sind, hat alles dadrin einen andren Durchmesser.
Aber das steht alles in dem *pdf - du brauchst nur die Teilenr. vergleichen (wobei, du meinst sicher die alte Lyrik vor 2010, da brauchst du den alten 2008er Katalog)

PS: eine 180er Feder geht NICHT in die Lyrik. Hol dir lieber ne Durolux, wenn du billig mehr Federweg brauchst, die passt auch gut zum Evolver.


----------



## Temtem (8. November 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich bin pleite (schüler).Ich hab nen bild gesehen da hat er einfach nen distanz stück da zwischen getahn und ne längere schraube befestigt an stat der normalen.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2009)

Tja dazu müsste man halt wissen ob die Standrohre lang genug sind - nicht dass sie dann ausgefedert unten aus den Buchsen rutschen. Aber das kannst du ja wenn du sie zerlegst ganz einfach nachmessen. Wär mir zu heikel dann damit noch zu springen, nachher fällt sie im Flug auseinander  ...

Und von wegen Pleite: Durolux gebraucht hab ich 200 bezahlt, und ich denke 350 bringt die Lyrik noch...im Moment behalt ich sie aber noch, muss die Durolux erstmal auf echten Trails und im Park testen.


----------



## simdiem (8. November 2009)

@cxfahrer

Ich bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Ich bin der Meinung von dir eine representative Einschätzung zu bekommen, da du ja schon einige andere Gabeln  gefahren bist und somit vergleichen kannst.
Dann hoffe ich, dass du bald gesundheitlich wieder in der Lage bist ordentlich zu biken. Gute Besserung!


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2009)

simdiem schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> 
> Ich bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Ich bin der Meinung von dir eine representative Einschätzung zu bekommen, da du ja schon einige andere Gabeln  gefahren bist und somit vergleichen kannst.
> Dann hoffe ich, dass du bald gesundheitlich wieder in der Lage bist ordentlich zu biken. Gute Besserung!



Quatsch - die meiste Zeit meines Lebens bin ich Starrgabel gefahren. Zur Pike Air kann ich noch was sagen, sonst nix. Bin nur ein Dauerspammer 
Und hier im Flachland weit weg von allen Bikeparks kann man schlecht Gabeln testen. 
Frag berkel der hat schon alles mögliche durch (auch Durolux und BOS). 
Ins Torque gehört aber nach dem was ich jetzt mit der Durolux gefahren bin_ unbedingt _eine 180er Gabel. Ich geb nur keine 700 Euro für ne Totem aus wenn das Bike immer nur Bordsteinkanten droppen darf. 

Die Lyric ist ansonsten nicht verkehrt - nur das Motioncontrol hat halt genervt weil es bei Kälte echt zäh wurde. Eine gute Stahlfedergabel mit einer blöden Dämpfung.

Die Durolux federt auch bei Kälte gut. Aber die einfache Druckstufe ist nun nicht gerade eine Erleuchtung - sie sackt nicht und ist schön fluffig, aber dann rauscht sie mal durch. Siehe Durolux Fred, der ARES hat es ganz gut beschrieben.

PS aber danke für die Genesungswünsche, es bikt sich schon wieder ganz gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Temtem (10. November 2009)

Wär mir zu heikel dann damit noch zu springen, nachher fällt sie im Flug auseinander  ...   Da hab ich eig. auch angst vor aber eigentlich unberechtigt weil wen die standrohre lang genug sind dürfte es kein problem zeigen


----------



## reek_daddy (17. November 2009)

hey,

ich fahre seit neuestem eine lyrik in einem sp. pitch. es handelt sich um eine 2-step, jedoch ist die absenkung entfernt worden und gegen eine solo-air kartusche ersetzt.
das probelm ist, dass sie ab und an bei der hälfte des federwegs stecken bleibt, auch wenn ich nicht auf dem bike sitze. die gabel kommt frisch vom service. der bike shop hat sich dem problem angenommen, jedoch trat dieser effekt auch nach dem 2ten besuch in der werkstatt auf..

kennt sich jmd damit aus? ich hab leider keine ahnung woran es liegt und mein bikeshop anscheinend auch nicht!

danke


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. November 2009)

hallo...schnell mal zwischendurch, kann man anhand der Lyrik-Farbe sagen, welches Baujahr diese Lyrik hat? Ist ne Solo Air mit HS u LS Druckstufe


----------



## -Soulride- (20. November 2009)

Temtem die Bilder die du da ausgegraben hast stammen von einer Domain wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche!!

Die Domain wird als 180er Version angeboten und was da gemacht wird ist die Stange (wie auch immer die heisst) bei der 160er U-Turn auf der Federungsseite zu verlängern. Allerdings ist bei der Domain die Dämpfungsseite und das ganze "Gehäuse" auf 180mm ausgelegt, ich glaube nicht das du so einen Umbau einfach mit einer Lyrik machen kannst.


----------



## Temtem (21. November 2009)

@ soulrider  ich weiß das die bilder die ich hochgeladen habe welche von einer domain sind.Aber vom Aufbau unterscheiden sich beide gabeln kaum also nur die Standrohre.Und da wider nur das die Domain aus stahl ist und die lyrik aus alu.
ps.thema kyrik goes 180mm hat sich für mich erledigt casting gebrochen bei der steckachsen aufnahme.Bekomm ne Boxxer vom dude und dan irgend wan nen vivid


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (22. Januar 2010)

hallo...kann mal jemand schreiben, wieviel cm die Standrohre bei ner Lyrik U-Turn voll ausgefahren im Stand rausschauen. Bei mir sind es 16cm. Da würde doch die Gabel jedesmal oben anschlagen, wenn ich den vollen Federweg nutze.


----------



## kinzui (30. Januar 2010)

hi, ich habe auch die problematik das meine solo air steck bleibt, weiterhin klappert sie wenn man sie auf den kopf stellt und dann sifft sie noch am motion control.

genau wie einer ein par posts über mir! kann irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## Mudge (2. Februar 2010)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> hallo...kann mal jemand schreiben, wieviel cm die Standrohre bei ner Lyrik U-Turn voll ausgefahren im Stand rausschauen. Bei mir sind es 16cm. Da würde doch die Gabel jedesmal oben anschlagen, wenn ich den vollen Federweg nutze.


 
Auf der Skalierung der Tauchrohre seh ich die 160.

Wenn Du den vollen Federweg nutzt, hauts dir die Gabel schon jedesmal oben dran 

Zum Glück gibts Endprogression...und die hilft je nach Fahrstil. 

Gabs hier nichma so ein Video, das ironischerweise als Sag-Überprüfung während der Fahrt deklariert wurde?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Februar 2010)

Kanns sein, dass die steckenbleibenden Lyriks nicht ausreichend geschmiert sind? RockShox hat doch die Eigenheit in manchen Gabeln einfach das Schmieröl zu vergessen.
Könnt ihr das Steckenbleiben provozieren?
Fühlt sich die Gabel sonst sensibel oder eher bockig an?

Ich warte derzeit auf eine nagelneue Lyrik Solo Air. Werde diese aber noch bevor sie das Steuerrohr sieht, komplett zerlegen und ordentlich "rebuilden" mit korrekten Ölständen etc.


----------



## KA-Biker (24. Februar 2010)

Bei mir waren nach dem Kauf glaub ich 30ml zu wenig drin. Da ich das Problem kannte, hab gleich ÖL nachgefüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (27. Februar 2010)

kann mir einer sagen ob in den alten (`09er) Lyriks Schaumstoffringe, zur Schmierung der Standrohre, zwischen den Tauchrohr- Dichtungen sitzen? Die meißten Gabeln besitzen doch so was. Bei mir ist jetzt nichts u ich weiß nicht, ob die Lyriks die eigentlich haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2010)

2008 RS SPC_95-4315-001-000_Domain_Lyrik_Totem_WEB_B.pdf

Da ist in der Zeichnung ein "Oil seal" und ein "Dust seal" dargestellt. Ich kann mich auch an keinen Filzring erinnern.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (28. Februar 2010)

da hatte ich auch schon geschaut, aber so richtig war es nicht zu erkennen. Dann werden wohl keine Schaumstofffringe sein. Danke


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. März 2010)

In meiner nagelneuen Lyrik war kein Schaumstoffring drin.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. März 2010)

danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## kinzui (1. März 2010)

hab meine heute aufgemacht und neues öl rein gemacht, sowol schmier als auch das öl in der missioncontrol ersetzt.
das steckenbleiben lag wohl an zu wenig schmier öl! aber ich weis nicht wie man 183 ml öl beim mission control reinbekommen soll. passt bei mir absolut nicht rein irgenwas um 100 is max.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. März 2010)

hast du was falsches gelesen...max 112ml, wenn vorher alles komplett raus war.


----------



## kinzui (1. März 2010)

wo hastn das her, in der 2010 tech manual steht hundert pro 183 oder noch mehr je nach dem welches modell...

nagut dann hab ich ja trotzdem die richtige menge drin, der rest kommt ja von allein raus


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. März 2010)

ok, wenn du  vorher irgendwo was von 2010er Lyrik geschrieben hast, kann das sein. Hatte ich vorher nicht gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (1. März 2010)

kinzui schrieb:


> wo hastn das her, in der 2010 tech manual steht hundert pro 183 oder noch mehr je nach dem welches modell...
> 
> nagut dann hab ich ja trotzdem die richtige menge drin, _der rest kommt ja von allein raus_



Du solltest da wirklich sicher sein. Eine neue MC Einheit kostet um die 130!


----------



## kinzui (2. März 2010)

ja passt schon!


----------



## Hypo (24. März 2010)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> In meiner nagelneuen Lyrik war kein Schaumstoffring drin.



in meiner 2007er waren auch keine drin, diese murxer


----------



## Mistkerl (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

in meinem Neuen Enduro habe ich auch ein Lyrik. Bin heute zum zweiten Mal gefahren und mir viel nach der Fahrt auf, das ie Gabel Öl an der Mission Control verliert. Zwischen LSC und HSC. Sind die Probleme bekannt? Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst? GIbt es eine Anleitung zum Auseinanderbau der Gabel? Habe bislang nichts gefunden.

Gruß jens


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Mai 2010)

Wird wohl das gleiche Problem wie bei der Totem sein.
Schau hier mal nach:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=419046&highlight=totem+undicht&page=2
Du musst 1-3 O-Ringe in der MiCo Einheit tauschen.

Anleitungen für die Gabel müsst es auf der Rock Shox Homepage geben.


----------



## bleda bua (16. Juni 2010)

habe lyrik 2 step air,
absenkung funtioniert nimmer

wenn man gabel runterdrückt rastet sie nicht bei 115mm ein,sondern streckt sich wieder auf ca 150mm.
legt man dann den hebel wieder um,streckt sie sich auf 160mm

wer hat ähnliches problem,bzw lösung ??
lg bb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Soulride- (16. Juni 2010)

Das Problem hatten schon viele, schau mal im Techtalk-Unterforum. Da findest sicher was dazu.


----------



## Zelle (5. August 2010)

Hallo!

Meine Lyrik knackt heftig beim Bremsen, wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe und das Rad vor und zurück schiebe, beim Treppen fahren, etc. Mit dem Ein- und Ausfedern hat es nichts zu tun. Habe gestern die Gabel dann auch mal ausgebaut und einfach einen Vorbau mit Lenker raufgeschraubt, ohne Steuersatz. Knacken war gleich, also sicher wirklich die Gabel. 

*Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einer knackenden Gabelkrone? *


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. August 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meine Lyrik knackt heftig beim Bremsen, wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe und das Rad vor und zurück schiebe, beim Treppen fahren, etc. Mit dem Ein- und Ausfedern hat es nichts zu tun. Habe gestern die Gabel dann auch mal ausgebaut und einfach einen Vorbau mit Lenker raufgeschraubt, ohne Steuersatz. Knacken war gleich, also sicher wirklich die Gabel.
> 
> *Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einer knackenden Gabelkrone? *



Hallo,

an der Krone wirst sicherlich schlecht etwas richten können. Ab zum Fachhändler und bewerten lassen.


----------



## piotty (22. Januar 2011)

hallo,
ich hab eine frage. ist die lyrik steifer(verwindungssteifer) als die 32ger fox? ist klar, lyrik 160mm, fox 150mm. ich habe auch die totem u die steifheit gefällt mir sehr gut a das gewicht! die 32ger sind mir zu weich. ich wiege im kampf ca.95kg.
danke für die antworten.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (24. Januar 2011)

Zelle schrieb:


> *Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit einer knackenden Gabelkrone? *



ist bei der Lyrik Krone bis ´09? bekannt, wurde auch schon oft drüber geschrieben. Glaube da musste die Krone/ Standrohreinheit immer neu.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2011)

Moin moin!

An der Lyrik eines Freundes funktioniert (auf einmal) Zug- und Druckstufe nicht mehr. Vorher lief alles wunderbar. Jetzt zeigt weder die Zugstufe noch das Motion Control noch Wirkung. Beim Hochreißen des Vorderades in der Fahrt spürt man einen harten Anschlag, wenn die Gabel komplett ausfährt.
Woran kann es liegen? Welche Dichtungen müssen evtl. getauscht werden?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## berkel (1. Februar 2011)

@Samy
Welches Baujahr? Bei den ersten Versionen lief die Zugstufe in einem Extraröhrchen und da gab es wohl reihenweise nach einiger Zeit Probleme mit den Dichtungen. Dann läuft das Dämpfungsöl unten ins Casting. Einfach mal die untere Schraube raus drehen und die Kolbenstange hoch drücken. Wenn da viel Öl raus läuft, also nicht nur die 15ml Schmieröl, dann liegt es daran.
War bei meiner 2007er auch so. Ich habe für meine gerade auf Garantie eine aktuelle Zugstufeneinheit bekommen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2011)

Danke, das werde ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Jason86 (2. Februar 2011)

hallo,

habe eine lyrik 2 step 2010 neu bekommen, sie ist aber gebraucht.

jetzt weiß ich nicht wie genau wie 2 step funktioniert. 
die ist doch dann einmal mit 115mm und einmal mit 160mm
zu fahren, oder?
absenkbar auf 115 und 160mm steht ja überall

nur bei mir klappen die 115mm wohl nicht.
was kann da los sein?

freue mich über jede hilfe.

danke


----------



## Jason86 (2. Februar 2011)

hier noch mal 2 fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> @Samy
> Welches Baujahr? Bei den ersten Versionen lief die Zugstufe in einem Extraröhrchen und da gab es wohl reihenweise nach einiger Zeit Probleme mit den Dichtungen. Dann läuft das Dämpfungsöl unten ins Casting. Einfach mal die untere Schraube raus drehen und die Kolbenstange hoch drücken. Wenn da viel Öl raus läuft, also nicht nur die 15ml Schmieröl, dann liegt es daran.
> War bei meiner 2007er auch so. Ich habe für meine gerade auf Garantie eine aktuelle Zugstufeneinheit bekommen.



Wir haben heute die Schraube unten rausgedreht und die Zugstufenstange nach oben geschoben. Da kam ein ganzer Schwall Öl raus, mehr als 15ml. Wir haben die Gabel dann neu befüllt und jetzt funktionieren Druckstufe und Zugstufe wieder. Wenn das Öl wieder nach unten läuft, muss man es wohl über Garantier versuchen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Beat-Bug (25. April 2011)

Hallo,

eins vorweg: ich HABE die SuFu benutzt, aber konnte nichts passendes finden.. 

Zu meiner Frage:
Ich habe heute einen Federwechsel bei meiner Lyrik U-Turn durchgeführt. Und nun gibt die Gabel andere Geräusche von sich...
Das Einfedern ist etwas lauter als sonst, aber was mich wirklich irritiert ist, dass die Gabel (in abgesenkter 115mm Stellung) ein metallisches "KLONK" von sich gibt, wenn sie einen abrupten Schlag abbekommt. Sonst fühlt sich alles ganz gut an.
Wenn man den Federweg wieder weiter freigibt wird das Geräusch immer leiser.

Beim Federwechsel ist mir das Versehen passiert, dass schätzungsweise 3ml Öl (mehr schien auch nicht dringewesen zu sein) aus der Gabel hinausgelaufen sind und ich nichts nachfüllen könnte. Ist das sehr schlimm?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. April 2011)

es hat einen grund,dass da öl drin is 

was noch sein kann,dass die feder gegen die standrohre "klonkt" weil dieses schrumpfschlauch (oder wie des ding heißt) nich drauf oder verruscht is


----------



## Beat-Bug (25. April 2011)

Yoa, is mir bewusst, dass das nen Sinn hat. Aber um das jetzt zu ändern müsste ich Öl bestellen und das ganz nochmal machen...
Daher die Frage, obs wirklich so wichtig is, oder ob das Fett nicht reicht.

Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Jedoch hört man es nur, wenn die Gabel abgesenkt ist...


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> was noch sein kann,dass die feder gegen die standrohre "klonkt" weil dieses schrumpfschlauch (oder wie des ding heißt) nich drauf oder verruscht is


Die U-Turn Federn haben generell keinen Schrumpfschlauch, daher ist das gut möglich.




Beat-Bug schrieb:


> Yoa, is mir bewusst, dass das nen Sinn hat. Aber um das jetzt zu ändern müsste ich Öl bestellen und das ganz nochmal machen...
> Daher die Frage, obs wirklich so wichtig is, oder ob das Fett nicht reicht.


Ja, das ist absolut elementar wichtig!! Kauf dir irgend ne billige Buddel 10W40 Motoröl und ne 20ml Spritze aus der Apotheke, lass auch noch den Rest vom Rest vom alten Öl ab und füll das neue rein (pro Seite 15ml). Ist in wenigen Minuten gemacht und absolut entscheidend für Performance und Lebensdauer der Gabel.


----------



## dennis1997 (26. April 2011)

welche gabel würdet ihr eher nehmen ne Fox van oder Lyrik RC2L?????????????????????????


----------



## schappi (28. April 2011)

Zum Biken oder um jemandem damit den Scheitel zu ziehen????????????????


----------



## dennis1997 (30. April 2011)

zum biken


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (1. Mai 2011)

Ich würde jetzt mal stark behaupten, dass im Lyrik Thread nur Lyrik Fahrer unterwegs sind und demnach auch nur eine Lyrik vorschlagen würden.

Aufgrund deiner Schreibweise würde ich dir aber eher zu einer Fox Van raten,
einfach nur um zu verhindern, dass du dich nochmal hier in diesen Thread verirrst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heckenheini (15. Juli 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> es hat einen grund,dass da öl drin is
> 
> was noch sein kann,dass die feder gegen die standrohre "klonkt" weil dieses schrumpfschlauch (oder wie des ding heißt) nich drauf oder verruscht is





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die U-Turn Federn haben generell keinen Schrumpfschlauch, daher ist das gut möglich



Ich hab heute meine Lyrik 2-Step(Strive ES 7) umgebaut auf U-Turn.
Bei harten Schlägen bzw. wenn ich sie absichtlich stark komprimiere komm ich mit nem "Klonk" nicht mehr hin
Das hört sich an als wenn das ganze Teil gleich auseinander fällt, so ähnlich wie ne alte Registrierkasse.Ach ja, bei 115mm Federweg ist das weg.
 Somit ist das ganze absolut unfahrbar.
Ich hab das heut 6-7 mal auseinander und wieder zusammen gebaut.Alles schön Fett gefettet, Schrauben unten und oben abwechselnd mit Drehmoment angezogen, viertel Umdrehung(oben) gelöst, nur Handfest angezogen usw.
Und? Alles ********! 
Wie kann so was einfaches solche Probleme bereiten?
Wie kann es sein das die Feder so heftig mit den Tauchrohren kollidiert?
Und warum haben die Federn keinen Schrumpfschlauch mehr der das möglicherweise verhindert?
Bei meiner Psylo war noch einer drauf
Und die Interessanteste Frage: Warum ist das nicht bei allen Lyriks mit Stahlfeder?Kann ja somit kein Konstruktionsfehler sein.
Das ganze muss doch ne Logische Ursache haben die sich beheben lässt?

Hier mal ne Liste mit Teilenummern der von mir verbauten Teile: 11.4015.095.000, 11.4015.458.010, 11.4310.717.000
Hab ich was falsch bestellt oder was vergessen oder hab ich nen Nagel im Kopp?
Bin ziemlich am Ende, mit den Nerven und meinem Latein.
Die Ironie an der ganzen Sache?
Ich wollte aus Performance Gründen wieder ne Stahlfeder, hab aber am Ende total entnervt wieder die 2-Step Einheit,mit ordentlich Fettpackung,  eingebaut, und siehe da; sie sackt nicht mehr langsam ein und läuft im vergleich zum Lieferzustand geradezu Traumhaft
Vielleicht ist das 2-Step ein bisschen zäh, hatte leider nur 5wt Öl und kein 2,5wt War ja auch nicht geplant den Quatsch wieder einzubauen
Aber da ich eigentlich doch lieber die U-Turn Feder fahren würde wäre ich für jede Hilfe dankbar.
Schon mal jemand nachträglich einen Schrupfschlauch montiert um das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

heckenheini schrieb:


> Bei harten Schlägen bzw. wenn ich sie absichtlich stark komprimiere komm ich mit nem "Klonk" nicht mehr hin
> Das hört sich an als wenn das ganze Teil gleich auseinander fällt, so ähnlich wie ne alte Registrierkasse.


Also ich habe auch Geräusche seit dem Umbau auf die 2011er Standrohreinheit. Bei mir ist es aber mehr ein Klappern bei schnellen Schlägen.




heckenheini schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein das die Feder so heftig mit den Tauchrohren kollidiert?
> Und warum haben die Federn keinen Schrumpfschlauch mehr der das möglicherweise verhindert?
> Bei meiner Psylo war noch einer drauf


Wie gesagt, ich habe es auch erst seit die andere Tauchrohreinheit verbaut ist, vorher hatte ich ~3 Jahre lang völlige Ruhe. Es gibt allerdings in den neuen Ersatzteillisten ein sogenanntes "Spring Sleeve", eine Art Plastik-Schlauch für in das Standrohr. Den habe ich mir jetzt mal bestellt und hoffe, dass es das Problem löst.
Meine alte Psylo hat auch Schrumpfschlauch auf der Feder und klappert trotzdem wie ne alte Blechbüchse


----------



## heckenheini (18. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe es auch erst seit die andere Tauchrohreinheit verbaut ist, vorher hatte ich ~3 Jahre lang völlige Ruhe. Es gibt allerdings in den neuen Ersatzteillisten ein sogenanntes "Spring Sleeve", eine Art Plastik-Schlauch für in das Standrohr. Den habe ich mir jetzt mal bestellt und hoffe, dass es das Problem löst.
> Meine alte Psylo hat auch Schrumpfschlauch auf der Feder und klappert trotzdem wie ne alte Blechbüchse



Das wär ja was , und klingt auch sinnvoll
Wo hast du das denn bestellt?


----------



## heckenheini (18. Juli 2011)

Hab's schon gefunden
Sogar mit schöner Kurzbeschreibung

http://www.bigmountaincycles.de/pro...x---Lyrik-Coil-U-Turn-Tube-Spring-Sleeve.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Hasts ja gefunden  Meine Info hätte dir eh wenig gebracht, habs beim Händler hier vorort bestellt 


"Schöne" Kurzbeschreibung ist gut...


			
				www.bigmountaincycles.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der sehr glatten Oberfläche gleitet die Spiralfeder deutlich besser an den Standrohren entlang als zuvor mit den Schrumpfschläuchen, somit verbessert sich sogar das Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Wutzid (28. Juli 2011)

Hab mit meiner Lyrik 2-Step (verbaut an einem Remedy 8 von 2009) ein anderes Problem:

Im Stand beim mittig überm Bike stehen hat die Gabel einen SAG von max. 5mm. Und nein, das liegt nicht am Losbrechmoment. 
Aber wenn ich das Rad "mittelfest" einfeder (in etwas so wie wenn man zu nem kleinen Bordstein-BunnyHop ansetzt), rauscht die Gabel durch fast 3/4 des Federwegs durch. 
Also irgendwie eine viel zu flache Federkennlinie mit hohem Startwert. Woran kann sowas liegen?

Edit: Ach ja, das 2-Step funzt übrigens auch nicht, macht keinen Unterschied ob auf oder zu. Stört mich nicht weiter, aber hat das evtl. was damit zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> "Schöne" Kurzbeschreibung ist gut...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe das Teil mittlerweile eingebaut und kann es jedem nur empfehlen  Das Klappern ist völlig weg und auch das Geräusch der Feder im Standrohr beim "U-Turnen" ist jetzt komplett weg, die Gabel senkt sich also fast lautlos ab - ungewöhnlich, wenn es 4,5 Jahre lang anders war  Das Teil ist übrigens kein Schlauch, sondern einfach (wie im obigen Link zu lesen ist) ein Stück Folie mit den Maßen 328mm x 95mm und einer Dicke von 0,35mm. Man schiebt es einfach in das Standrohr und dann wieder die Feder rein oder man komprimiert die Gabel mit nur oben gelöster Feder, geht auch.




Wutzid schrieb:


> Im Stand beim mittig überm Bike stehen hat die Gabel einen SAG von max. 5mm. Und nein, das liegt nicht am Losbrechmoment.
> Aber wenn ich das Rad "mittelfest" einfeder (in etwas so wie wenn man zu nem kleinen Bordstein-BunnyHop ansetzt), rauscht die Gabel durch fast 3/4 des Federwegs durch.
> Also irgendwie eine viel zu flache Federkennlinie mit hohem Startwert. Woran kann sowas liegen?
> 
> Edit: Ach ja, das 2-Step funzt übrigens auch nicht, macht keinen Unterschied ob auf oder zu. Stört mich nicht weiter, aber hat das evtl. was damit zu tun?


Ja, das ist eines der typischen Fehlerbilder der alten 2-Step. Da ist irgendwo Luft in eine Kammer gekommen, wo sie nicht hin sollte. Wie man das selbst beheben kann, weiß ich nicht genau, da ich nur Ausfälle innerhalb der Garantiezeit hatte und dann schnell auf U-Turn umgestiegen bin...


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (1. August 2011)

Einfach mal in dem Totem Thread reinschauen u nachfragen. Da geht es auch um die 2-Step Probleme. Die kennen sicher die Lösung...


----------

